# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2018

## jk21

Σημερα ειχα το ξεκινημα φωλιας σε ενα απο τα 3 ζευγαρια που πρωτα ο Θεος , περιμενω να προχωρησουν σε αναπαραγωγη φετος . Τα σημαδια σε αυτο , υπηρχαν εδω και καιρο και οπως συνηθως καπου κοντα στο Πασχα , το συγκεκριμενο θηλυκο προχωρουσε και αλλα χρονια σε φωλια 

Το ζευγαρι μας λοιπον 










Η φωλια που ξεκινησε καπου στο μεσημερι 









Το κοριτσι επι το εργο 









Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο σε ολους ! Οσοι θελουν να βλεπουν την εκτροφη ιθαγενων να μεγαλωνει , την πραγματικη εκτροφη , ελπιζω και πρεπει να την δειξουν . Ανεξαρτητα απ την επιλογη τους , η ευχη μου για επιτυχιες ειναι δεδομενη !

----------


## wild15

Καλή επιτυχία με υγειη πουλάκια! !

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλό Δημήτρη ...
Με το καλό να πάνε όλα καλά ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Με το καλό!

----------


## dikai

Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Η φωλια εχει προχωρησει αρκετα περισσοτερο απ οσο φαινεται (στο μπροστινο μερος που δεν ειναι ορατο ) αλλα δεν ηθελα να την βγαλω πληρως εξω για καλυτερη φωτο

----------


## tasioskis

Πολυ ωραια. Σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G955F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Η νοικοκυρουλα, πρωτη στα στρωσιδια.....χαχα.

----------


## IscarioTis

με το καλο η γεννα και με το καλο τα μικρα και με υγεια ολα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

Η κοπελια τελειωσε σχεδον εντελως τη φωλια και συχνα πυκνα στρογγυλοκαθεται , την τελειοποιει 




βγαινει παιρνει κανενα βαμβακι (μονο βαμβακι πια διαλεγει ) , το γνεθει , μπαινει και το τοποθετει αλλα η φωλια ειναι γεματη ετσι κι αλλιως και πολυ ομορφη .Δεν την κατεβασα για φωτο 






Σημερα το μενου ειχε ζωχο με μελιγκρα αλλα και τσουκνιδιτσα που εχω κρατησει να δωσω δυο τρεις μερες ακομα .Μετα δεν εχει αλλα κλαρια .Παντως με εκπληξη παρατηρησα οτι σημερα πηγαινανε πρωτα στα φυλλα και αργοτερα στο σπορο

----------


## Λεαντρος

Ο κόπος έφερε αποτέλεσμα, τα πουλιά εσθανονται καλά και προχώρησαν στο κάλεσμα του προορισμόυ τους να κάνουν απογόνους!

----------


## jk21

Οταν η κυρια μας ηταν μωρο  ...




Ειναι χαρακτηριστικη η προτιμηση της στο νιζερ ξεχωριζοντας το απο την υπολοιπη αυγοτροφη  και στη συνεχεια το ειχε και στανταρ εξτρα απο το κανονικο μιγμα , οταν ηταν ακομα στα χερια του Βασιλη 


Κοιταξτε τι επιλεγει και εδω , μολις εβαλα το νεο μιγμα 




Αν εχετε τροπο να την πεισετε να μην μου μουτρωνει (φουσκωνοντας ελαφρα και κοιταζοντας με πλαγια ... )   , με γεματη την ταιστρα και με λιπαρους σπορους  μαλιστα μεσα , οταν εχει τελειωσει το νιζερ , πειτε μου ... το προσπαθησα καιρο 

Σημερα ειχε πεσει με τα μουτρα στο σουπιοκοκκαλο . Δεν βλεπω ομως να γεννα αυριο .Αν και μπαινει στη φωλια , δεν ειχε τη χαρακτηριστικη νωχελικοτητα 




Ενα κοντινο βιντεακι  , να δειτε οτι ακομα και το σημειο που θα κοψουν απο το σουπιοκοκκαλο το διαλεγουν .Αν παρατηρησετε , τρωνε παντα ξεκινωντας απ το σκληρο (και προτιμουν κυριως αυτο ) και οχι την ψυχα 


Το μενου σημερα ειχε και ροκα για ω3

----------


## fantomas

Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου

----------


## Panos_sk_

καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Άντε με το καλό!

----------


## stefos

πολυ ομορφες φωτο!!!!!!!!!
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## jk21

Κοιταξτε πως με κοιταει που πηγα να βγαλω φωτο τη φωλια της

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχα το πρωτο αυγο απο τη Λαζαρινα , που ομως οταν ανεβηκα το πρωι , το βρηκα μακρια απο τη φωλια  , σφηνωμενο στα καγκελα και ανοιγμενο στην κορυφη του . Mαλλον βατεμενο απο οσο καταλαβαινω απο το σημαδι που ειχε οταν το ανοιξα ( λευκο κυκλακι κατω αριστερα )  




Αφησα τον αρσενικο μεχρι το απογευμα και τον χωρισα πριν κουρνιασει , σε κλουβακι διπλα στην φωλια , εξωτερικα . Αν υπαρχει αυγο εντος φωλιας αυριο , θα το αλλαζω με πλαστικο και θα τον επαναφερω μεχρι το απογευμα , οποτε και θα τον ξεχωριζω μετα για να μην υπαρχει κινδυνος να πειραξει κατι το πρωι (αν αυτος ειναι υπευθυνος ) .Οταν κατσει η Λαζαρινα στα αυγα , θα βαλω τα κανονικα και θα τον αφαιρεσω μονιμα , εως την 6η σχεδον ημερα των νεοσσων ή ακομα καλυτερα λιγο αργοτερα ,αν μεχρι τοτε η θηλυκια δεν δειξει νευρικοτητα και τον ζητα και συμπεριφερεται οκ σαν μανα

----------


## jk21

Χτες η Λαζαρινα δεν εκανε αυγο , ουτε σημερα και καμμια απο τις δυο μερες μεχρι σημερα το πρωι  , οπως και προχτες το απογευμα , δεν εδειχνε σημαδια οτι θα γεννησει νεο αυγο .Δεν πηγαινε σουπιοκοκκαλο , ουτε ηταν νωχελικη . Ακομα και να ειχε σπασει ο αρσενικος το αυγο , προφανως δεν ηταν κανονικης γεννας και ασπορο  (μαλλον δεν ειχε βατεψει και το ηξερε , αφου και μετα ειχα δει κυνηγητα ) . Τον εφερνα στο χωρο την ημερα και τον βγαζω το βραδυ . Σημερα το απογευμα εδειξε ξανα σημαδια , οτι αυριο θα εχουμε αυγο . Ο αρσενικος αφαιρεθηκε για καλο και κακο και θα ξαναμπει αυριο , οταν αντικατασταθει το πιθανο αυγο που θα ερθει , με καποιο ψευτικο ή ασπορο (εχω σιγουρα ενα αλλα νομιζω εχω κρατησει και καποια αλλα απ την ασπορη πρωτη γεννα της razza ... θα το δω αυριο ) 

Στα αλλα αρχισα να βλεπω κινητικοτητα προς στις φωλιες , οχι ομως κατι σημαντικο ακομα

----------


## jk21

Ηρθε το αυγο ,   ενσπορο ευχομαι αυτη τη φορα  . Η Λαζαρινα το φιλουσε ηδη . Αντικατασταθηκε με πλαστικο και ριχτηκε στην κλουβα τους ο αρσενικος , για να ειναι μαζι μεχρι το απογευμα

----------


## gonousas

ποια ειναι τα σημαδια?
 ::

----------


## jk21

> Δεν πηγαινε σουπιοκοκκαλο , ουτε ηταν νωχελικη .



Αυτα Κωστα .... Νομιζω ειναι γνωστα σε ολους 


Δες και εδω που επαληθευτηκαν 

*Τα 3 ζευγάρια μου καρδερίνες για το 2018*


> Όσο πρόλαβα να δω σήμερα, το θηλυκό είχε αλλάξει εμφάνιση και συμπεριφορά.
> Χωρίς σπιρτάδα και όρεξη. Θα έχουμε αυγό σύντομα ή ... θα τρέχουμε.
> Αύριο θα δείξει.

----------


## jk21

Η Λαζαρινα  δεν εκανε τελικα αυγο την επομενη ημερα . Αποφασισα και αφησα τον αρσενικο . Χτες ειχε και παλι το απογευμα εικονα οτι μαλλον θα εχουμε σημερα νεο αυγο . Το πρωι στις  7 δεν ειχε κανει ακομα κατι , ομως γυρω στις 8 εκανε και το φιλουσε σαν τα ματια της ! Της το πηρα με το ζορι και εβαλα πλαστικο .Ο αρσενικος , ενω το αυγο ειχε γεννηθει και ηταν στη φωλια με την Λαζαρινα , για καποιο διαστημα που παρατηρουσα , δεν εδειξε επιθετικες τασεις 

Εδω με το προχθεσινο

----------


## jk21

Σημερα βρηκα λιγο νωριτερα και το επομενο αυγουλακι . Για να το παρω στην κυριολεξια σηκωσα και φωλια και Λαζαρινα , ομως τη Λαζαρινα απλα επιτοπου , γιατι δεν σηκωνοτανε με τιποτα , παρα την προσωρινη αλλαγη θεσης της φωλιας , παρα τη χερουκλα του << περιεργου >> που την ενοχλουσε ... Ο αρσενικος << κυριος >> και ησυχος σε μια πατηθρα πιο περα . Μαλλον πια ειμαστε σε κανονικη γεννα 

Στα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια , βλεπω μια μικρη κινητικοτητα και ποτε ποτε κατι νηματα σε φωλια ή βαμβακι αλλα οχι κατι ουσιαστικο ακομα

----------


## jk21

H Λαζαρινα εχει << καρφωθει >> στη φωλια αριστερα , η θηλυκια αριστερα  ( 5χρονες νομιζω πια και οι δυο ) περιεργαζεται τη φωλια και κατω δεξια  στη μια φωτο ο αρσενικος της Λαζαρινας χαλαρος και αθωος μαλλον για οτι υπεθεσα αρχικα για εκεινον  :Happy: 


Οπως καταλαβατε εχω μπει στο τρυπακι να το παιξω big brother φετος

----------


## jk21

Η Λαζαρινα φιλα τη φωλια σαν κερβερος με αγριο βλεμμα !!! Πρεπει να το βλεπατε .... Με το ζορυ της αλλαζα τα αυγα .Εκανε μετα το πρωτο και μια μερα κενο , μονο αλλα 3 και αυτο με προβληματιζει , ειδικα αν το πρωτο δεν ηταν ενσπορο .Λεω ηταν  , γιατι θελω να ελπιζω οτι σε αυτο εκανα τη ζημια , οταν πηγα να αποθηκευσω το χθεσινο αυγο ... Ουτε καταλαβα πως το αγγιξα και το ραισα ... Ο αρσενικος ειναι κυριος κανονικος 






Στα αλλα ξεκινησα να εχω σημαδια φωλιας

Το ζευγαρι του κατω οροφου  με τη θηλυκια του Σταματη . Η βαση ειναι απο το υλικο του Νωντα 
*Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά  ποστ 33*το οποιο δειχνει να τους αρεσει και να το διαμορφωνουν οπως θελουν 









και η παλιοτερη γεννητορας μου η θηλυκια του Γιουρκα στο χωρο αριστερα . Με αναγκασε και φετος να δοκιμασω στον εσωτερικο χωρο και οχι εκει που βολευει και αμεσως ξεκινησε τη δημιουργια .Ευτυχως φετος ειναι πιο ευκολη η προσβαση μου εκει 




Το πλαστικο γρασιδι ειναι προς τη μερια της Λαζαρινας , να μην εχουν αμεση οπτικη επαφη

----------


## jk21

Η Λαζαρινα κλωσσα φανατικα και το ταιρι της την αφηνει να το κανει χωρις καμμια ενοχληση 









Η θηλυκια στην κλουβα αριστερα εχει προχωρησει πολυ τη φωλια 








αλλα βηματα (οχι ομως σαν και αυτη ) εχει κανει στη φωλια και η θηλυκια στον κατω χωρο της μεγαλης κλουβας , που ομως συχνα πυκνα μπαινει και μπροστα μου μεσα σε αυτη και την δοκιμαζει

----------


## tasioskis

πολλα και και με γεματα υγεια μωρακια να βρεις σου ευχομαι

----------


## jk21

Να σαι καλα Τασο ! Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι συντομα θα ζησεις αντιστοιχες στιγμες και πολυ πιο ομορφες λιγο μετα !

----------


## jk21

Η Λαζαρινα κλωσσα φανατικα μεν , ομως μονο 2 αυγα πια , που τουλαχιστον μεχρι χθες , το ενα εδειχνε ασπορο και το αλλο κατα μεγαλη πιθανοτητα σποριασμενο αν και η ωοσκοπηση εγινε μεσα στη φωλια και συντμα για να μην την ενοχλησω .Το αλλο αυγο το εβγαλε εκτος μονη της και αφησε μονο λιγο τσοφλι .Ο αρσενικος δεν εχει σχεση . Θα καταλαβετε παρακατω  γιατι αποκλειετε να ηταν υπευθυνος .Παντως θα χαιρομουν περισσοτερο αν ηταν και το τελευταιο ασπορο και οχι ενσπορο , γιατι μια ενσποτη γεννα με ενα μονο ενσπορο (ισως και κεινο που ειχα ραισει εγω ) με προβληματιζει περισσοτερο απ μια τελειως ασπορη 


Στο κατω ζευγαρι η θηλυκια εχει κανει δυο αυγα , το ενα πανω στη θηκη (κουκουναρα ) για το υλικο φωλιας (καταφερα να το σωσω απο ... φαρδια )  και το δευτερο κατω απ πατηθρα σπασμενο .Σημερα θα αφαιρεσω πριν κουρνιασει τις πατηθρες εντελως , ωστε να αναγκαστει να παει στη φωλια (μπορει βεβαια να κατσει και στη σχαρα ) .Βεβαια αν κρινω απο τη φωλια που εχει φτιαξει και απο το οτι ο αρσενικος ειναι πιτσιρικας (αν θυμαστε ειχε ερθει οκτωβρη αβαφος στην εκτροφη ) ισως να μην ειναι ακομα ετοιμα τα πουλια και να μην ειναι  βατεμενη ενσπορη γεννα 



Παμε στο τριτο ζευγαρι .... τελικα αν παντρευοτανε , θα επρεπε να παει στην Ολλανδια .Καποια στιγμη το συζητουσαμε με το Φιλιππο για τον << αρσενικο >> που ναι μεν εχει μεγαλη μασκα , ναι μεν δεν μοιαζει στη φατσα για θηλυκο , δεν εχει καφε μουστακια (τουλαχιστον εμφανως καφε ) αλλα ειχε δει κατι στο φτερωμα ( φτερουγα  ή σταυρο δεν θυμαμαι ) και ειχε πει οτι εκει του δειχνει για θηλυκο .Επεσε μεσα ... Οταν τα ενωσα , δεν εδειχνε για θηλυκο απο κατω . Το ειχα κοιταξει . Ομως το εβλεπα να μπαινει πιο συχνα στη φωλια απο το σιγουρο θηλυκο και το επιασα τελικα και εχει μια αμαρα , εμφανεστατη θηλυκου . Δειχνει κανονικοτατα οπως στα πυρωμενα θηλυκα καναρινια και μαλλον δειχνει οταν πυρωσει φουλ η καρδερινα .


Εβαλα μεσα τον αρσενικο της Λαζαρινας δοκιμαστικα και η Λαζαρινα δε χαμπαριαζει ... ευχομαι και οταν βγει τυχον νεοσσος που θα κανει αλλιως θα τον γυρισω . Ειναι μιαμισυ μερα με τις θηλυκες και εχει βρει τη χαρα του . Παιζει κυριως με την << αρσενικια >> και πλησιαζουν ραμφη σαν να << μιλανε >> ανοιγοκλεινοντας το ραμφος και ισως εχουν και βατευτει οταν δεν ειμαι εκει αλλα και η αλλα τιτιβιζει και στηνεται . Ξερω οτι το εγχειρημα (παροτι η κλουβα εχει δυο χωρους ) 2 θηλυκων με 1 αρσενικη καρδερινα , ειναι αιτια αρκετοι πουνε τι κανει αυτος ...  Ε ειπα να δοκιμασω και να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθει . Ετσι κι αλλιως μεχρι περυσι με ενοιαζε να βγαλω αρκετα πουλακια να γεμισει το φορουμ με αναπαραγωγη , οταν θα τα βλεπουμε σε οσους τα παρουν . Δεν εχει μαλλον ελπιδα κατι τετοιο οπως φανηκε , οποτε φετος ας κανω και λιγο το χαβαλε μου και οτι γινει  :Party0016:   Μονο αν ειναι ενσπορο της Λαζαρινας με απασχολει η απουσια του αρσενικου απο εκεινη , αν και αρχικα τουλαχιστον σιγουρα θα τα καταφερει και μονη της . Την αδιαφορια της για την απουσια του προς το παρον , την ειδαν ηδη και δυο μελη μας που εχει τυχει να περασουν αυτες τις ημερες 

Καλη συνεχεια λοιπον ! Το εχω κανει στο παρελθον δυο χρονιες με καναρινια (πριν το 2013 αν θυμαμαι καλα ) ας το δοκιμασουμε και με καρδερινες  :wink:

----------


## jk21

Το εγχειρημα δειχνει να πηγαινει καλα . Τα θηλυκα δειχνουν να αποδεχονται να διεκδικουν ενα αρσενικο και το ενα προχωρησε και αλλο τη φωλια σημερα , βαζοντας επιπλεον βαμβακι στον πατο (μαλλον το εξ αρχης σιγουρο θηλυκο απ οτι ειδα απο την καμερα ) και στην αλλη φωλια βλεπω μερικα νηματακια  πανω απ την τσοχα απο υλικο που ειχε αγορασει ο Νωντας 

την επομενη που τα ξαναλεγαμε αν θυμαμαι καλα , εκαναν ενα αυγο στη σχαρα που δεν εσπασε εντελως και οπως ειδα ηταν ασπορο , γιατι δεν υπαρχει το << στεμμα >> του << φεγγαριου >> γυρω απο το ασπρο σημαδι . Δεν κανανε αλλο 





Η θηλυκια στο ζευγαρι του κατω οροφου εκανε 3 αυγα (το πρωτο το εσωσα και το εχω ) στη σχαρα και τα δυο σπασανε εντελως .Δεν εκανε αλλο . 


Η Λαζαρινα κλωσσα φανατικα και νομιζω προχτες το απογευμα , ειδα οτι μαλλον εχει τελικα δυο ενσπορα (κοκκινιζανε με ελεγχο του φακου μεσα στη φωλια , οχι με ελεγχο του αυγου απευθειας στα χερια μου )

----------


## johnrider

Eάν σου γεννάει εκτός βάλε ένα άσπορο στην φωλιά η ένα πλαστικό και ίσως έχω δίκαιο σε αυτό που λέω.

----------


## jk21

Το μεσημερι και νωρις το απογευμα , ηρθανε τα δυο μικρα της Λαζαρινας ! ειχα υπολογισει τις ημερες και εκανα ελεγχο , σηκωνοντας την ελαφρα με ενα << δεματικο >> καλωδιων 


Η θηλυκια του κατω οροφου εκανε σημερα ξανα αυγουλακι , αυτη τη φορα μεσα και ενω πρωτα ειχα δει χτες να συμπληρωνει βαμβακι στη φωλια .Την αλλη φορα ηταν πιο προχειρη .Ομως και παλι ειτε γιατι δεν εχει τελεια φωλια για καρδερινα , ειτε γιατι ο αρσενικος ειναι πιτσιρικας ειτε γιατι το αυγο δεν εχει πολλες πιτσιλιες ( ειχα ακουσει παλιοτερα καποιο μελος μας να εχει παρατηρησει οτι οταν δεν εχουν πιτσιλιες ειναι αβατευτα ) , εχει ομως παντως λιγες , δεν ειμαι προς το παρον αισιοδοξος .Μακαρι  ...  


Το αυγο το αλλαξα με ασπορο καναρινισιο και δεν εχει πειραχθει απο τον αρσενικο ή την ιδια απο το πρωι 









Στην αλλη κλουβα η μια θηλυκια χθες το πρωι ηταν φουσκωμενη , χωρις να εχει κανει αυγο και με ελαφρως ερεθισμενο εντερακι .Χωρισθηκε αμεσε και εδωσα gentamicina και cosumix και ηδη απο το απογευμα δεν φουσκωνε , παροτι αφαιρεσα την κεραμικη λαμπα  . Σημερα δειχνει καλυτερα σε διαθεση εμφανως και τρωει κανονικα .Ευχομαι να μην χειροτερεψει . 

Το ζευγαρι ειναι ολο γλυκες .Δεν εχω δει βατεμα αλλα ολο << μιλανε >> μεταξυ τους παιζοντας το ραμφος και η θηλυκια ειναι περα δωθε στη φωλια .Χτες κοιμηθηκε εκει . Μαλλον συντομα θα εχουμε και αυγο

----------


## jk21

Τα δυο μικρουλια  , οπως το περιμενα (αρκει να ηταν υγιη ) ταιζονται κανονικα απ την κυρια Κερβερινα .... Λαζαρινα συγνωμη .... Το τριτο δεν ειναι δικο της αυγο αλλα καποιο που ειχε κανει και ειχα κρατησει , η θηλυκια του κατω οροφου .Απλα να δω αν ειναι ενσπορο που δεν νομιζω





Η θηλυκια λοιπον του κατω οροφου με τον αρσενικο τον πιτσιρικα , ενω χτες εκανε αυγουλακι και την ειδαμε και στη φωλια , σημερα δεν εκανε , ουτε πειραξανε το ασπορο καναρινισιο που ειχα βαλει στη θεση του πρωτου δικου τους . Αναμενω να δω τη συνεχεια ....


Το τριτο ζευγαρι αριστερα εκανε σημερα το πρωτο αυγουλακι και αντικατασταθηκε απο καναρινισιο αβατευτο .Ηταν αθιχτο το πρωι που το βρηκα οπως και αθιχτο εμεινε μεχρι το απογευμα και το καναρινισιο 


Η θηλυκια που δεν ειναι καλα , ειναι σε σταθερη κατασταση αν και το απογευμα νομιζω την ειδα πιο νωχελικη καπως και πιο αδυνατη .Εδωσα το πρωι gentamicina αλλα το μεσημερι και τωρα το απογευμα , συνεχισα με augmentin και esb3

----------


## jk21

Κοντραστ συναισθηματων  ...

Ημουν χαλια γιατι θα εχανα την πιο αγαπημενη μου καρδερινα , την γεννητορα μου , το θηλυκο που μου ειχε χαρισει το 13 φευγοντας για φανταρος ο Γιουρκας . Δεν πηγαινε καλα ομως δειχνει να ανακαμπτει απο το μεσημερι αισθητα . Με augmentin esb3 στο στομα , gentamicina almora προποριγανελαιο στο νερο . Εμφανως τρωει ελαχιστους σπορους και λιγο λιγο αυγοτροφη ή αυγο .Εχει δυσκολια στους σπορους οπως και το θηλυκο καναρινι του Στελιου  Kανάρα στον πάτο του κλουβιού...   αλλα κατι ψιλοτρωει 


Σημερα το πρωι μαλλον (γιατι το πρωι ειχα διακρινει να κινειται ) πεθανε με σκουρα κοιλια , το ενα απο τα δυο μικρα της Λαζαρινας και ηταν πισω σε αναπτυξη .Το αλλο ειναι μια χαρα , ταισμενο και ανεπτυγμενο


Απο τα αλλα εχω 3 αυγα κρατημενα στη μια και 2 αυγα προς το παρον στην αλλη (αυτη του κατω οροφου με μια μερα κενο και ενα στον πατο )

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχα και αλλα αυγουλακια και επιστραφηκαν στη φωλια , οσα ειχαν γινει τις αλλες μερες . Εδω τα 4 της νομιζομενης αρχικα ως αρσενικης ...  Δειτε μασκα και μουστακια ...









Η αλλη κυρια μας εκανε και 3ο 






Οι αρσενικοι ειναι μαζι τους και χωρις να κανουν μεχρι στιγμης τζαναπετιες .Χθες το βραδυ για εκτακτους λογους δεν βρεθηκα πριν τη δυση του ηλιου να αφαιρεσω αυτον της κατω κλουβας , ομως σημερα το αυγο ηταν στη φωλια αθιχτο  . 



Η Λαζαρινα μεγαλωνει το ενα της μονακριβο μικρουλι κανονικα 







Τη δωροδοκησα με λιγη γλυστριδα που αρχισε να βγαινει στις γλαστρες μου και το εβγαλα φωτο μολις βγηκε να φαει 







Το αλλο ατυχο μικρουλι σε χθεσινη φωτο , οπως το βρηκα αργα το μεσημερι  . Εχει λιγο φαγητο στον προλοβο και η κοιλια ειναι ψηλα μαυρη , συνολικα και στο συκωτι .Οχι σκετη μαυρη τελεια . Με δεδομενο οτι πρωτη και δευτερη μερα δεν εφαγε καθολου αυγοτροφη και αυγο η Λαζαρινα  ( γενικα ενω τα αγαπα και τα δυο , τελευταια δεν πολυτρωει ) , ειτε σε ιο οφειλεται ειτε στους σπορους .Γλυστριδα δινω απ χθες το απογευμα  . Υπαρχει εξτρα ενισχυμενο μιγμα σε πρωτεινουχους σπορους και σπορους γενικα τρωει στο φουλ 






Και εδω η κοπελα μου , ταλαιπωρημενη  ( απο την ασθενεια αλλα και λερωμενη απ τα φαρμακα στη μουρη )  αλλα ξεφουσκωτη πια . Ελπιζω να συνεχισουν ολα καλα  . Μου κουνα περα δωθε ουριτσα και προσπαθει να κελαηδησει αλλα βγαζει ελαχιστη φωνουλα . Με δεδομενη την οχι κακη κουτσουλια , το προβλημα ισως ειναι μικροβιο που χτυπα και αναπνευστικο αλλα και γαστρεντερικο (τρωει λιγο απο σπορους και κυριως αυγο ή αυγοτροφη )

----------


## tasioskis

Κυριε Δημητρη δεν ειναι λιγο νωρις για λαχανικα(φρουτα πρασιναδα γενικα)  Εγω στα καναρινια αρχιζω και βαζω μονο μετα απο 10 15 μερες.

----------


## jk21

Οσοι δεν δινουν μπορουν να σου εξηγησουν γιατι δεν το κανουν . Ειναι δικαιωμα τους και ισως να εχουν λογους .

Εγω εχω λογους ομως να δινω και δεν ειναι η πρωτη χρονια .Δες τις σκεψεις μου εδω 

*Χορταρικά στα ιθαγενή*



και επειδη εγω εχω γνωμονα παντοτε την επιστημη και οχι μυθους ειτε πραγματικους ειτε χτισμενους σε παρανοησεις , δες εδω ερευνα για τη διατροφη των νεοσσων καρδερινων εντος της φωλιας στη φυση 

http://www.ardeola.org/files/1364.pdf





Δες σε τι ποσοστο ανιχνευτηκε γρασιδι (φυλλα , οχι σπορος ...  grass leaves ) μεταξυ 15 απριλιου και 5 ιουνη στην τροφη που τρωγανε οι νεοσσοι στις φωλιες  ... 58 % με το ζωχο και τις αφιδες (μελιγκρα ) να ειναι μονο σε μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο . Τα πουλια στη φυση δεν δινουν νερο στα μικρα τους μαζευοντας στον προλοβο οσο βρισκουν σε ποταμια και πηγες αλλα μεσω των τροφων . Το νερο που δινει την υγρασια στα χορταρικα δεν ειναι θανατος αλλα ζωη !!! Το νερο που αναμιγνυουν στα αναεπεξεργασμενα bakery products να φοβουνται καλυτερα , γιατι τοτε ναι ... μπορει να << ξυπνησει >> πιθανως επικινδυνα πραγματα

----------


## IscarioTis

περαστικα να ειναι Κ. Δημητρη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου περαστικά!!!!! Να φύγουν ολα τα αρνητικά και να ξεχαστούν γρήγορα!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Η θηλυκια γυρισε (ξεχωρα απο τα αλλα ) στην κανονικη κλουβα , αφου ειναι πολυ καλυτερα εμφανως , απλα με ταλαιπωρημενο φτερωμα αλλα αργοτερα απο τη φωτο εκανε και μπανακι 

Το κανονικο πεταγμα , το κρεμασμα στα καγκελα και η διαθεση για μπανιο , με κανουν πια σχεδον σιγουρο οτι την σκαπουλαρε !






Ο νεοσσος μεγαλωνει κανονικοτατα  





Να πω οτι η μανα του εχει στη διαθεση της εξτρα κανναβουρι , πιπεριτσα κοκκινη , ταραξακο φυλλα , γλυστριδα  . Δεν εχει ευτυχως αυγοτροφες υγρες ανεμειγμενες με σπορους , που η υγρασια μπορει καλλιστα να αναπτυξει ασπεργιλλο πανω τους και ας μην το βλεπουμε ... Ο εχω ωτα ακουετω ... Εγω βαρεθηκα να λεω τα ιδια και τα ιδια απ εδω και απο εκει  ... 




Στα ζευγαρια το ενα κλωσσα τα 4 αυγουλακια του , ασχετα αν σας φαινονται 3 (τραβηξα μια τρομαρα .... κοιταξτε που ηταν το 4ο )











και η θηλυκια του κατω οροφου εκανε σημερα και 4ο αυγο και κλωσσα και κεινη σταθερα

----------


## jk21

Η θηλυκια ολο και καλυτερα !

Το μικρο της Λαζαρινας ολοενα και μεγαλωνει !

Στην  κατω κλουβα η θηλυκια κλωσσα φανατικα 4 αυγουλακια .Αν εχουν κατι , θα το δουμε συντομα με ωοσκοπηση 

Στην διχωρη κλουβα σημερα ειχαμε ... ομελετε .Γυρισα και βρηκα 1 αυγο κατω μονο το τσοφλι και 1 καπακωμενο με βαμβακι αθιχτο εντος φωλιας και διπλα του αλλο μισο τσοφλι . Στο κλουβι επικρατει κυνηγητο , ποτε απ τη μια και ποτε απο την αλλη πλευρα .Απο χθες το μεσημερι προς απογευμα  , η θηλυκια εβγαινε συχνα απο τη φωλια .Το αυγο μπηκε στο θηλυκο ρατζα που ξεκινησε να κλωσσα προσφατα , ωστε να ξεχωριζει σαν καρδερινισιο χωρις να σημαδευτει και να δω αν ειναι ενσπορο .Αν θα ειναι ενσπορο , στην επομενη γεννα του ζευγαριου ο αρσενικος θα χωριζεται τα βραδυα και μετα οριστικα εως τα μικρα να γινουν 6 ημερων . Αν δεν ειναι ενσπορα , δεν θα αλλαξει τιποτα , γιατι απλα στην Λαζαρινα ο αρσενικος δεν ειχε τετοια συμπεριφορα και προφανως τα σπασανε γιατι δεν ειναι βατεμενα

----------


## jk21

Η θηλυκια ολοενα και δυναμωνει .Αν δεν συμβει κατι αναπαντεχο , μαλλον εχει ξεφυγει οριστικα τον κινδυνο της ζωης της 

Το μικρουλι μεγαλωνει συνεχως !!!













Το αυγο που σωθηκε και μπηκε στην razza που κλωσσα τα δικα της μαλλον δειχνει ενσπορο .Αν ναι , θα πρεπει να εχουμε ειδικη μεταχειριση στον αρσενικο στην επομενη γεννα και το νου μας στο ποτε θα ερθει το πρωτο αυγο , καθε μερα πρωι πρωι !


η θηλυκια στην κατω κλουβα μαλλον κλωσσα ασπορα .Δεν τα πειραζω μεχρι αυριο , ισως και μεθαυριο αλλα ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος με οτι βλεπω στην ωοσκοπηση . Λογω της ηλικιας του αρσενικου (μαλλον οχι πανω απ 8 μηνων ) θα δω πως θα την μεταχειριστω στη συνεχεια ,αν και τον βλεπω να την επισκεπτεται μια στις τοσες κοντα στην φωλια  ... δεν δειχνει αδιαφορος αν και δεν εχω δει σοβαρα κυνηγητα

----------


## jk21

Το πιτσιρικι μεγαλωνει 


Η θηλυκια του κατω οροφου κλωσσουσε ασπορα .... της τα πηρα 


Η θηλυκια που ηταν αρρωστη ειναι γεματη δυναμη πια αλλα εχει ερεθισμο στο ενα ματι (ισως απ τα πιασιματα και λερωμα απο καποιο φαρμακο ) και θα της ξεκινησω αλοιφη ή κολλυριο .Ειναι ομως εμφανως εκτος κινδυνου

----------


## jk21

Tελευταιες 2 μερες δεν εβλεπα μεγαλη αναπτυξη . Η Λαζαρινα ταιζε (δεν ξερω για σημερα πρωι πρωι ... )  αλλα επεμενε να αρνειτε και αυγοτροφη και αυγο (που συνηθως τσακιζε ) και σκουληκια ακομα που προσφερα  .Μονο σπορους με εξτρα περιλλα και κανναβουρι που εδινα στο φουλ (και τριμμενο ηλιοσπορο που τα κατω λιανιζουν , αυτη δεν ετρωγε )  . Το αποτελεσμα σημερα να το βρω νεκρο εκτος φωλιας .Χτες το βραδυ ηταν οκ πριν κοιμηθουν και σηκωνε και κεφαλι στο κουνημα της φωλιας .Η Λαζαρινα κοιμηθηκε εκτος αλλα λογω ηλικιας του (νομιζω 11 ημερων ) ηταν δικαιολογημενο  . Στη φωλια δεν υπηρχε διαρροια . Η κοιλια εχει μονο διογκωμενο στομαχι , που στα μικρα συχνα ειναι ορατο και δεν μπορω να πω κατι με σιγουρια για megabacteria , ουτε η μανα του εχει τετοιο παρελθον , ουτε ο πατερας του 








Η Λαζαρινα ειχε στρεψει την προσοχη της στον αρσενικο αριστερα που ειναι με την αλλη .Μετεφερα φωλια και πουλι και αμεσως ηρθε στον εξω χωρο , την στριμωξε και ισως να την βατεψε κιολας μπροστα μου αλλα ατσαλα . Απο την καμερα τα πετυχαινω συχνα να την κανει κορτε διπλα και την Λαζαρινα με νημα στο στομα να << φουσκωνει >> αλλα επειδη δεν εχω καλο σημα και εχω κοψιματα , δεν εχω πετυχει βατεμα .Παραλληλα κυνηγα και την αλλη που εχει φτιαξει καλα ξανα τη φωλια της .  Ξερω οτι παω ανορθοδοξα αλλα δεν προκειται να αφησω θηλυκα πυρωμενα χωρις να εχουν δυνατοτητα να βατευτουν  ... οτι ειναι να γινει ας γινει  ... ο συγκεκριμενος χωρος , αν χρειαστει , μπορει να χωριστει 


Αρχισε να φτιαχνει τη φωλια πιο καλα (ειχα αφαιρεσει το περισσοτερο παλιο νημα ) και η αλλη θηλυκια στον κατω οροφο , που ειχε κανει ασπορα

----------


## jk21

H κατασταση στο << τριο >>  εχει ως εξης :

Η Λαζαρινα παρατηρησα στην καμερα , οτι πηγαινε συχνα και καθοτανε στην ταιστρα που βλεπετε δεξια , που ομως ηταν στην αριστερη μερια (εκει την ειχα παντα ) εκει που τωρα ειναι η μια φωλια . Εβαλα τη φωλια εκει (την ειχα δεξια προς το κεντρικο τμημα του χωρου μου και την πορτα ) προς τα αριστερα εσωτερικα και τωρα μπαινει συχνα και την ετοιμαζει . Εχω πιασει τον αρσενικο δυο φορες να την στριμωχνει και να την βατευει , ομως δεν εγινε με ηρεμο τροπο και δεν ξερω αν εχει γινει σωστα . Η αλλη εχει τελειοποιησει στο εσωτερικο τη φωλια της και συνηθως κυκλοφορα με ενα βαμβακι στο στομα .Δεν τον εχω πιασει να τη βατευει αλλα εννοειτε δεν τα παρακολουθω ολη μερα ... 

Αναμονη λοιπον . Στην δευτερη θηλυκια περιμενω πιο συντομα αυγο . Χωριζω τωρα το απογευμα τον αρσενικο για καλο και κακο και τον αφηνω με τη Λαζαρινα και τα ενωνω το πρωι αφου κανω ελεγχο για αυγο 


Δεν εχω δει καμμια αψιμαχια μεταξυ των θηλυκων

----------


## jk21

Στην κλουβα 2 χωρων με τα δυο θηλυκα και τον ενα αρσενικο , τα πραγματα πανε καλα , τουλαχιστον ειναι ολα υπο ελεγχο προς το παρον 


Τοσο το ενα οσο και το αλλο θηλυκο , οταν ειναι ολα μαζι , καλουν , στηνονται και τιτιβιζουν στον αρσενικο που ποτε κυνηγα τη μια και ποτε την αλλη και συνηθως καθεται σαν αρχοντας στη μεση ...

Η μια θηλυκια στον μεσα χωρο εκανε σημερα το 2ο αυγο και καθε βραδυ ο αρσενικος χωριζεται και ενωνεται το πρωι που εχει αφαιρεθει το πραγματικο και μπαινει ενα αβατευτο και ενα πλαστικο στη θεση του .Δεν πεταχθηκε καποιο απ τη φωλια αλλα το αβατευτο εχει πια μια μικρη τρυπιτσα  . Απο σημερα μπαινει αρκετο διαστημα αλλα οχι μονιμα στη φωλια 

Η Λαζαρινα τελικα επειδη πηγαινε προς τη φωλια της αλλης και εβαζε νημα γυρω γυρω στην ψευτικη πρασιναδα , ειδε να της μεταφερω ξανα τη φωλια στο αρχικο σημειο και τελικα την προχωρησε αρκετα και μπαινει συχνα πυκνα μεσα 

Ο αρσενικος απο χθες το βραδυ δεν μενει ουτε με τη Λαζαρινα τη νυχτα (αν και δεν την ειδα χτες να τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο και δεν περιμενα αυγο ) για καλο και κακο , μεχρι να δω το πρωι οτι δεν εχει και εκεινη αυγο . Χωριζω επισης τη νυχτα και τα θηλυκα στους δυο χωρους . Θα χωρισθουν και μονιμα οταν μπουνε τα κανονικα αυγα .Ο αρσενικος μπαινει σε μικρο κλουβι χωρις σχαρα απο πανω απ τις κλουβες , πολυ κοντα στις φωλιας , στις οποιες εχει πληρη επαφη οπτικη και μπορει απο τα καγκελα , ακομα και να ταισει καποιο θηλυκο αν του ζητησει .Ακομα και η μεσα η φωλια , ειναι αρκετα κοντα και απλα εδω η γωνια της φωτο την δειχνει καπως πιο μακρια . Εχω σκοπο να τον επαναφερω σε οποιο θηλυκο τον ζητησει μετα την 5η ή 6η μερα των νεοσσων  , ισως και νωριτερα αν δεν γινεται αλλιως 





Το αυγουλακι που ειχε σωθει απ τη γεννα της θηλυκιας που εχει τα δυο αυγα , σημερα εκκολαφθηκε στα θετη μανουλα του , οπως ισως ειδατε στο θεμα της αναπαραγωγης των καναρινιων μου 






Αυτος ειναι ο πιτσιρικας στον αλλο χωρο .Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει αμφιβολια οτι ειναι αρσενικο

----------


## jk21

Τριτο αυγο σημερα για την μια κοπελια (συλλεχθηκε και αυτο κανονικα ) και 1ο για την Λαζαρινα ( το αλλαξα και αυτο ) . Ο αρσενικος ενωθηκε γεματος χαρα ξανα με το χαρεμι του και απο αυριο μονο με τη Λαζαρινα εκτος της νυχτας που θα τον αφαιρω . Η Λαζαρινα ηδη απο το πρωτο αυγο ειχε ταμπουρωθει στη φωλια και τσιμπουσε τον ενοχλητικο που πηγε να βαλει χερι στη φωλια !!!!


Καπου εκει αναμεσα με τα 4 θετα αδερφακια του (βγηκε και το 4ο καναρινακι ) ειναι και το καρδερινακι  και η θετη μανουλα τα ταιζει κανονικα

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχα ακομα ενα αυγο απο τις δυο θηλυκες και επιστραφησαν οσα ειχε κανει στη μια της μεσα ζευγαρωστρας , ενω κρατηθηκε και αλλαχθηκε με ψευτικο της Λαζαρινας 

Και οι δυο κλωσσανε φανατικα και σκεφτομαι να επιστρεψω της Λαζαρινας τα δυο κρατημενα , απο αυριο αν κανει το 3ο


Το καρδερινακι που ειναι στη θετη μανα razza , βρεθηκε χθες εκτος φωλιας και στην αρχη νομιζα οτι το πεταξε επιτηδες  . Ευτυχως ανεβηκα μαλλον οταν η πτωση ηταν προσφατη και εδειχνε να εχει φουλ δυναμεις .Το επεστρεψα και με το που εφυγα , ειδα το θηλυκο που ηταν εκτος φωλιας (αφου ειχα βαλει χερι για να γυρισω το μικρο ) να ψαχνει στον πατο συνεχως αναμεσα στη σχαρα .Τελικα γυρισε και καθησε στη φωλια και συντομα τα ταισε και μετα απο απογευματινο συχνο ελεγχο , εβλεπα να διατηρει δυναμεις και να ταιζεται μαλλον κανονικα .Σημερα το πρωι (και ενω μεχρι τωρα ολα πανε καλα ) το πετυχα και με τροφη στον προλοβο και συνεχισε μαλιστα να ταιζει

----------


## jk21

Αλλο ενα αυγουλακι (3ο ) για τη Λαζαρινα σημερα και επεστρεψα και τα δυο πρωτα . Η αλλη θηλυκια εμεινε στα 4 αλλα κλωσσουν και οι δυο φανατικα και ο αγας απο πανω τις παρακολουθει καθε στιγμη στο μικρο κλουβακι 


το καρδερινακι μεγαλωνει μια χαρα στη θετη μανουλα , μαζι με τα αλλα 4 καναρινακια

----------


## Hunt33

Δημητρη καλησπερα  . Σχετικα με το θεμα που η αρσενικη καρδερινα σπαζει τα αυγα , το συνανταμε συχνα . Οταν βγαζουμε τον αρσενικο το απογευμα , τι ωρα περιπου το πρωι να τον βαζουμε ξανα στη θηλυκια;

----------


## jk21

Το σπασιμο των αυγων ειναι συχνο να συμβαινει στην εκτροφη καρδερινας . 

Απολυτα λογικο , οταν τα αυγα ειναι αβατευτα (πολυ συχνο ακομα και οταν εχουμε δει ή νομιζουμε οτι αυτο που εχουμε δει ειναι πληρες βατεμα )  γιατι απλα τα σπαει ο αρσενικος για να μην κατσει η θηλυκια στη φωλια και δεν μπορει να τη βατεψει .Φυσιολογικο μετα απο λιγες μερες να το κανει και το θηλυκο (συνηθως τα τρωει ) οταν αντιληφθει μη υπαρξη ζωης εντος τους , αφου ειτε δεν βγαζουν θερμοτητα οπως ενα αυγο ενσπορο με ζωη που αναπτυσσεται , ειτε ο κροκος στεγνωνει σε μια μερια και κατα την περιστροφη του αυγου, αντιλαμβανονται οτι αυτο εχει ενα σταθερο κεντρο βαρους , κατι οχι φυσιολογικο σε ζωντανο αυγο ...

οι παραπανω αιτιες σπασιματος ειναι αυτο που συμβαινει στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις και οχι ο κακος χαρακτηρας ενος αρσενικου . Η ποσοστοση αυτη εχει βαση , σε πουλια εκτροφης , γιατι σε πιασμενα ειναι απολυτα αναμενομενο ο αρσενικος να σπαει αυγα ή το θηλυκο απλα να μην θελει να τα επωαζει .Ειδικα πιασμενα θηλυκα σπανιοτατα καθονται μονιμα να μεγαλωσουν μικρα ...

Παμε τωρα στον πυρωμενο αρσενικο εκτροφης , να εχει την κακια συνηθεια να σπαει τα αυγα :

Πρωτον πρεπει να εχουμε υπαρκτη τετοια συμπεριφορα για να τον μεταχειριζομαστε ετσι και να τον απομακρυνουμε το βραδυ . Αν θελουμε να μην χασουμε ομως ουτε το πρωτο αυγο , τοτε τον αφαιρουμε οταν δουμε μια μερα το θηλυκο να τρωει φουλ σουπιοκοκκαλο με μανια το απογευμα , να πινει νερο αρκετο και παραλληλα να εχει μια νωχελικοτητα χωρις ομως ανορθωμενο πτερωμα .Αυτα ειναι πολυ συχνες ενδειξεις , οτι την επομενη το πρωι θα βγαλει αυγο .Η αφαιρεση του αρσενικου χωρις λογο , αν δεν εχει βατεψει , τον στερει απο το κλουβι συγκεκριμενες ωρες (πρωτες πρωινες ) που τα πουλια συνηθιζουν να βατευονται . 


Εστω λοιπον οτι εχει γινει το πρωτο αυγο και εκανε ζημια ή εν πασει περιπτωσει ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι θα γεννησει η θηλυκια το πρωι .Τον παιρνουμε απο το κλουβι καμμια ωρα πριν ξεκινησει το κουρνιασμα (οταν ακομα τα πουλια ειναι κινητικα για να μην τα αναστατωσουμε μεσα στη διαδικασια κουρνιασματος ) . Το κανουμε (αν η κλουβα ειναι μεγαλη με δυνατοτητα χωρισματος ) βαζοντας στη μια πλευρα , μια λιχουδια πχ μαρουλι , γλυστριδα , ταραξακο ή οτι ξερουμε οτι τον ελκυει και μολις παει προς τα εκει τον παιρνουμε πιο ευκολα .Αλλιως τον ψεκαζουμε λιγο με καθαρο χλιαρο νερο σε ψεκαστηρι . Ειναι σημαντικο η αφαιρεση να μην φερει μεγαλη αναστατωση στο θηλυκο , που εχει μεσα του ηδη αναπτυσσομενο ενα αυγο (ευτυχως οχι ηδη σκληρο ωστε να σπα ευκολα σε περιπτωση πανικου του ) 

Το πρωι πρεπει να επιστραφει , αφου εχει κανει το θηλυκο το αυγο και το εχουμε αλλαξει , κατα προτιμηση με πραγματικο αβατευτο απο αλλη γεννα ή ασπορη γεννα καναρινιων . Αυτο βολευει για να δουμε αν τελικα μεσα στην ημερα , εχει τη συνηθεια να παει να το πειραξει ή εμεις φοβομαστε τζαμπα .Αλλα και με πλαστικο ειμαστε οκ . Συνηθως πετανε και αυτο απο τη φωλια ή αν δεν μπορουν , αναστατωνουν εμφανως τη φωλια . Το θηλυκο συνηθως μεχρι 8 αντε 9 το πρωι , εχει ηδη κανει το αυγο . Ομως αν μπορουμε να ξυπνησουμε νωριτερα , το ελεγχουμε και πιο νωρις , ωστε να τα ενωσουμε και νωριτερα , γιατι τα πρωινα ειναι χρονος οπως ειπαμε , που συνηθιζουν να βατευονται .Αν και οταν εχει ερθει το πρωτο αυγο , συνηθως το θηλυκο εχει ηδη κρατημενο σπερμα μεσα της , ικανο να γονιμοποιησει και τα αλλα αυγα .Αν μαλιστα καθησει μονιμα στη φωλια , δεν χρειαζεται να επαναλαμβανουμε την αφαιρεση του αρσενικου μεχρι το τελευταιο αυγο αλλα την ημερα που θα καθησει μονιμα , τον αφαιρουμε εντελως ,βαζοντας τα πραγματικα αυγα ξανα .Ομως  ειναι πολυ κρισιμο να μπει σε σημειο οσο γινεται πλησιον της φωλιας , ωστε να ειναι δυνατη η οπτικη επαφη του ταισματος των νεοσσων απο τη μανα , ωστε αν αναγκαστουμε να τον βαλουμε μεσα καποια στιγμη , να τα αναγνωρισει ως δικα του .Σε μενα ειχα σαν εμπειρια θηλυκο που ζητα τον αρσενικο επιμονως την 5η με 6η μερα των νεοσσων μη ταιζοντας τα , ενω μεχρι τοτε ηταν πολυ καλη μανα .Με την επιστροφη του αρσενικου , συνεχιζε να ταιζει κανονικα !!! Οσο μικροτερα ειναι πχ 2 ημερων , τοσο πιο επικινδυνη ειναι η επιστροφη του , γιατι τοτε εχει ακομα τη δυναμη να τα σηκωσει και να τα πεταξει απο τη φωλια .Στη ηλικια των 6ημερων ,μπορει μονο να τα χτυπησει εντος φωλιας .Αυτο ομως προλαβαινουμε να το σταματησουμε  αν στην επιστροφη , ειμαστε μονιμα εκει κανενα 4ωρο και παρατηρουμε τι κανει


* σε παρακαλω μην γραφεις με greekenglish

----------


## jk21

6 ημερων σημερα το μικρακι  


Ειναι αυτο πανω απ τα αλλα τα καναρινακια , σαφως μικροτερο σαν καρδερινακι που ειναι αλλα ευτυχως εχει φουλ δυναμη και ζητα τροφη .Φοβαμαι να παρεμβω αλλα αν δω κατι να μην πηγαινει καλα , ισως ταισω .

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, άλλαξε τσόχα στη φωλιά και σε λίγες μέρες που δεν θα κοιμάται το βράδυ η καναρίνα στη φωλιά μπορείς να ξανά αλλάξεις και να την κάνεις πιο πλατιά για να έχει περισσότερο διαθέσιμο χώρο. Τσόχες έχουμε για 4-5 χρόνια ακόμα  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:

----------


## jk21

Ναι βρε το ειχα προγραμματισει για αυριο ετσι κι αλλιως . Η γλυστριδα εχει κανει τα παντα  << κω... ο >>  ::    Απλα σημερα απογευμα εφυγα εκτος σπιτιου αρκετη ωρα και ηθελα να ειμαι παρων μην τυχον αντιδρασει οσο θα ελλειπα

----------


## jk21

Απο προχτες το καρδερινακι εδειχνε οτι εμενε αρκετα πιο πισω σε αναπτυξη (επιπλεον της φυσιολογικης υστερησης λογω μεγεθους καρδερινας και καναρινιου ) και παροτι δεχτηκε καποια ταισματα και απο μενα , χτες εδειχνε ακομα πιο πισω σε αναπτυξη και στο ταισμα ειχε καθαρα σημαδια ασταθειας στο κεφαλι (μαλλον συμπτωματα αποβιταμινωσης ) . Λιγη ωρα μετα το βρηκα νεκρο . Δεν εδειχνε να εχει προβλημα στην κοιλιτσα του .Απλα μαλλον ηταν το αποτελεσμα μη σωστου ταισματος απ το γονιο , οταν το εβλεπε να ειναι αρκετα πιο μικρο απο τα δικα του παιδια και κυριως οταν κρυβοτανε συχνα απο αυτα .Επρεπε να αποφασισω να το παω και αυτο στον Σταματη του Ανδρεα να το ταισει μαζι με τα μικρα του Ανδρεα ....

Στις δυο θηλυκιες με τον << Ακαλυπτο >> πανε ολα κατευχην μεχρι στιγμης και εκεινος εχει ξεσκισθει να κελαηδα ακριβως πανω απο τις φωλιες τους , στο μικρο κλουβακι 


Στην εκτροφη υπαρχει εδω και καποιες μερες και ενας αρσενικος του Νικου του ndlns , για να ζευγαρωσει με καποια απ τις θηλυκιες μου . Τα πρωτα 3 μικρα αν βγουνε , θα ειναι του Νικου ! Εχω αρχισει να αμφιβαλλων αν ειναι τελικα δυο αυτες ή θα προσθεσουμε ακομα μια , που νομιζα << εναν >> . 

Ο  πιτσιρικας  (;;;;; ) μου ενω εχει φατσα αρσενικου ξεκαθαρη , καποιες στιγμες μου δειχνει σημαδια οτι ειναι θηλυκο . Θα το δουμε στην πορεια . Οσοι γνωριζουν , αν θελουν ας μου πουνε να βγαλω φωτο συγκεκριμενα σημεια μηπως γινει πιο σαφες

----------


## Titribit

Ποια είναι τα σημάδια που παρατηρείς και σε προβληματίζουν Δημήτρη?

----------


## jk21

Δοκιμασα να βαλω τον αρσενικο του Νικου στον ιδιο χωρο , να δω αντιδρασεις και δεν ειδα τσακωμους , ισως και << πλαγιασμα >> απ τον αρσενικο προς το μερος του ενω καθεται καπου και αντιδραση απ αυτο μονο την κραυγη μαλωματος ....

----------


## IscarioTis

Εγω θα σας πω Κ.Δημητρη που δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω ουτε τα δικα μου, μονο απο φωνη οχι κελαηδημα αυτο το τσιου που κανουν :: 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Άμα είναι θηλυκό κι αυτό, θα κάνει πάρτι το καμάρι μου! Δυο χρόνια χωρίς γυναίκα τον έχω, θα βγάλει τα σπασμένα...

----------


## dikai

> Απο προχτες το καρδερινακι εδειχνε οτι εμενε αρκετα πιο πισω σε αναπτυξη (επιπλεον της φυσιολογικης υστερησης λογω μεγεθους καρδερινας και καναρινιου ) και παροτι δεχτηκε καποια ταισματα και απο μενα , χτες εδειχνε ακομα πιο πισω σε αναπτυξη και στο ταισμα ειχε καθαρα σημαδια ασταθειας στο κεφαλι (μαλλον συμπτωματα αποβιταμινωσης ) . Λιγη ωρα μετα το βρηκα νεκρο . Δεν εδειχνε να εχει προβλημα στην κοιλιτσα του .Απλα μαλλον ηταν το αποτελεσμα μη σωστου ταισματος απ το γονιο , οταν το εβλεπε να ειναι αρκετα πιο μικρο απο τα δικα του παιδια και κυριως οταν κρυβοτανε συχνα απο αυτα .Επρεπε να αποφασισω να το παω και αυτο στον Σταματη του Ανδρεα να το ταισει μαζι με τα μικρα του Ανδρεα ....
> 
> Στις δυο θηλυκιες με τον > πανε ολα κατευχην μεχρι στιγμης και εκεινος εχει ξεσκισθει να κελαηδα ακριβως πανω απο τις φωλιες τους , στο μικρο κλουβακι 
> 
> 
> Στην εκτροφη υπαρχει εδω και καποιες μερες και ενας αρσενικος του Νικου του ndlns , για να ζευγαρωσει με καποια απ τις θηλυκιες μου . Τα πρωτα 3 μικρα αν βγουνε , θα ειναι του Νικου ! Εχω αρχισει να αμφιβαλλων αν ειναι τελικα δυο αυτες ή θα προσθεσουμε ακομα μια , που νομιζα > . 
> 
> Ο  πιτσιρικας  (;;;;; ) μου ενω εχει φατσα αρσενικου ξεκαθαρη , καποιες στιγμες μου δειχνει σημαδια οτι ειναι θηλυκο . Θα το δουμε στην πορεια . Οσοι γνωριζουν , αν θελουν ας μου πουνε να βγαλω φωτο συγκεκριμενα σημεια μηπως γινει πιο σαφες


Κρίμα για το μικρό Δημήτρη. 
Εγώ από ότι παρακολουθώ από  τις ομάδες καρδερίνας τον πιο σίγουρο τρόπο θεωρούν το χρώμα στα μουστάκια γύρω από το ράμφος. Τα έντονα μαυρα αρσενικά, τα γκρι-λευκα θηλυκά. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Άλλοι δίνουν το πλαταρι ως το ασφαλέστερο για να δεις φύλο αλλά υπάρχουν πουλιά που καταρρίπτουν όλα σημαδια και κάποια στιγμή βλέπεις αυγο και δεν ξέρεις από πού σου ηρθε

----------


## jk21

Ημουν απ την Παρασκευη το απογευμα εκτος Αθηνας . Περιμενα εκκολαψη και στις δυο θηλυκιες .Στη μια πιο νωρις με δυο ενσπορα και στη Λαζαρινα  το Σαββατο ή σημερα .Τις βρηκα βιδωμενες στη φωλια και στη Λαζαρινα υπηρχε και υπολοιμα απ τσοφλι ανοιγμενο μακρια απο τη φωλια . Στην αλλη που εχει κενο απ κατω , αν και ηταν λερωμενα απο τσοφλια το δαπεδο , δεν βρηκα μικρο ή τσοφλια πεταγμενα . Δεν ενοχλω προς το παρον .Θα δουμε αυριο .Μπηκε αυγοτροφουλα και μπολικο αγριομαρουλο  σποριασμενο απο τη φυση

----------


## jk21

Χθες το απογευμα αργα  , εντελως τυχαια , ειδα κατω απο τη σχαρα στη Λαζαρινα , ενα μικρουλι πεσμενο αλλα φουλ κινητικο και το εβαλα στη μανα του , κατεβαζοντας τη φωλια και χωρις να την σηκωσω (δεν σηκωνοτανε με τιποτα ) απλα ανασηκωνοντας την ελαφρα πλαγιως  .Δεν το ξαναπεταξε (δεν ξερω αν ειχε πεσει κιολας καταλαθος ) . Σημερα το πρωι κοιταξα στη φωλια με το ζορυ (ευτυχως ) και βρηκα ενα νεκρο το οποιο αφαιρεσα  και ενα ολοζωντανο και ζωηρο . Το νεκρο εχει σημαδι μαυρης τελειας αχνο .Χτες δεν ειχε εκεινο που ειχε πεσει ...  Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο παντως αυτο που ζει , εδειχνε πιο ανεπτυγμενο λιγο .Δεν μπορουσα να βγαλω φωτο . Εχει αλλα δυο αυγα , στα οποια επισης δεν εκανα ωοσκοπηση 






Η αλλη θηλυκια εχει ενα μικρο μια χαρα  (το εβγαλα απο πανω απ το κλουβι σε στιγμη που ηταν εξω για φαγητο ) και εχει και δυο αυγουλακια  στο κεντρο της φωλιας ( νομιζα οτι ηταν μονο ενα ) και αλλα δυο στην ακρη . Θα δουμε αν υπαρξει καποια συνεχεια .Ειχα δει σιγουρα αλλο ενα ενσπορο  σε παλιοτερη ωοσκοπηση 

 


Στα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια οι θηλυκες παιζουν με το νημα και εχουν διαμορφωσει την τσοχα (του Νωντα το υλικο ) σα φωλια και εχει μπει στην μια και ελαχιστο νημα .

----------


## jk21

Σημερα βρηκα νεκρο και με μαυρη λιωμενη κοιλια εσωτερικα , το αλλο μικρο της Λαζαρινας .Εκεινη κλωσσα φανατικα τα αλλα αυγα αλλα θεωρω απιθανο να υπαρχει αλλο μικρο , κοιτωντας τις ημερες .Ισως δω προς το σουρουπο τι παιζει με ωοσκοπηση αλλα δεν θα βιαστω να τα αφαιρεσω , γιατι την  θελω και αφοσιωμενη σε αυτα , μεχρι να μεγαλωσει το μικρο της αλλης θηλυκιας και δεν παρασυρει τον αρσενικο και αναστατωσει και την αλλη . Μετα θα δουμε ...

Η αλλη κλωσσα και ταιζει κανονικα .Μεχρι το πρωι δεν βγηκε αλλο μικρο και δεν νομιζω να βγει (με μια ελαχιστη επιφυλαξη που θα την συζητησουμε αν συμβει και βγει ) 

Τα αλλα ζευγαρια γυρνανε με νημα στο στομα και κυνηγιουνται συνεχως 


Κωστας (  kostas salonica ) επειδη βλεπω τα ιδια να εχουμε  *Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας: καρδερίνες και άλλα ιθαγενή  ποστ 2233*μαλλον εχουμε μπλεξει με τον λεγομενο  circovirus ή αλλον αγνωστο ιο  . Ιδιοι χωροι (ο ενας κατω απ τον αλλο ) , ιδια αυγοτροφη και τα καναρινακια στο ζευγαρι με τη θηλυκη razza βγαζει αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα 4 καναρινακια στο κλαρι ... Αυτο μονο με ιο μπορει να συμβει ... εκτος αν εχουν κατι οι σποροι εκτος των βασικω 5 που βαζω και στα καναρινια ...

----------


## jk21

Αφου εβαλα τη ζωικη τριχα που μου ειχε δωσει ο Δημητρης ο Iscariot στην πανω κλουβα , σε νεα φωλια που εβαλα δεξια (προς την μερια της 90αρας των καναρινιων για οσους ξερουν το χωρο ) με χωρισμα ενα πλαστικο ψευτικο πλακακι γρασιδιου , η θηλυκια διαμορφωσε σε ελαχιστη ωρα τη νεα φωλια με αυτο το υλικο και εδωσα πριν κουρνιασουν , ποικιλια απο ολα οσα εχω εκτος απο βαμβακι 








Εδω η φωλια στον κατω οροφο   με λιγο νημα που εβαλα μεσα (και αυτο δωρο του Δημητρη )  και αρχισε να το  απλωνει . Η βαση ειναι το υλικο που δοκιμασε φετος ο Νωντας , το οποιο ηδη ειχε ξυσει και << φουσκωσει >> σαν κανονικη φωλια *Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά ποστ 41*



Το μικρο στην θηλυκια αριστερα στο βαθος , ειναι μια χαρα !

Η καημενη η Λαζαρινα κλωσσα φανατικα 3 ασπορα αυγουλακια  ακομα .Εκανα ωοσκοπηση  .  Νομιζα οτι ηταν δυο μεχρι χθες αλλα ειχα δει ελαχιστα τη φωλια

----------


## jk21

6 ημερων πια ! Μεγαλωνει μια χαρα προς το παρον , απο την 3η μερα και με τον πατερα του , αφου η θηλυκια ειχε βγει ανησυχη απο τη φωλια αρκετη ωρα σε σχεση με αλλες ημερες και τον ζητουσε .Επρεπε να φυγω για καποιες ωρες  και μιση ωρα πριν το κανω , ρισκαρα και τον επανεφερα . Το ζευγαρι εδειξε να χαιρεται την ενωση και σε αυτο το μικρο διαστημα δεν υπηρξε επιθετικοτητα .Γυρισα νυχτα και το αλλο πρωι  τα βρηκα ολα καλα με το μικρο ζωηροτατο 

Η Λαζαρινα εχει φυγει απ τον διπλανο χωρο και ειναι μαζι με το αλλο θηλυκο (που ηταν αρρωστο παλιοτερα αλλα τωρα μια χαρα και πυρωμενο ) και τον αρσενικο του Νικου . Εχουν και οι δυο φωλια , με αυτη της Λαζαρινας , θα λεγα πιο ολοκληρωμενη .Δεν υπαρχουν τσακωμοι 

Στο πανω ζευγαρι η θηλυκια φτιαχνει φωλια και ο αρσενικος (ξεκαθαρος πια ) της την χαλαει (ειτε δεξια ειτε αριστερα που υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες )

----------


## Titribit

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη!

----------


## ndlns

Άρχοντας ο δικός μου! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.
Άσχετο, ξέρει κανείς γιατί χάθηκε το like και το ευχαριστώ από το Tapatalk; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με το καλό να συνεχίσει να μεγαλώνει το μικράκι Δημήτρη και να πάνε όλα καλά! 

Νίκο, όπως θα δεις εδώ Εχουν γινει αλλαγες?, την ίδια απορία είχε και η Σούλα. Πολύ σύντομα θα υπάρξει ανακοίνωση σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα!

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ε ρε τούφες!!Με το καλό στο κλαρί Δημητρη.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Καλοκλάρωτο Δημήτρη και χωρίς απρόοπτα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωπα ενας Μοικανιξ!
με το καλο στο κλαρι κ.Δημητρη!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Καλοκλάρωτο Δημήτρη και χωρίς απρόοπτα.



Συνιθισαμε σε αυτα ...

Γυρισα το μεσημερι και βλεπω τη θηλυκια να τριγυρνα με νημα στο στομα .Δεν μου αρεσε καθολου η εικονα .... κοιταξα φωλια και ηταν αδεια και το πουλακι πουθενα .Λεω το φαγανε τοσο μεγαλο; κατεβαζω τη φωλια και ηταν παραχωμενο κατω απο το νημα ... μιλαμε για εντεχνο καπακωμα ... Δεν εδειχνε να εχει τιποτα η κοιλια .Δεν ηταν ταισμενο οταν πεθανε ...  η αναπτυξη κανονικη για την ηλικια του πιστευω .Ειχε και μικρο φτερακι ... Η φωλια χωρις διαρροια και χωρις ιχνος ψειρας 















Στα αλλα η πανω χθες εκανε ενα αυγο χωρις τσοφλι και ενω απο προχτες το μεσημερι εδειχνε ασχημα και ενισχυθηκε με αντιβιωση (cosumix ειπα να της ξεκινησω ) και ασβεστιο στο στομα  .Μετα το αυγο , εδειξε αρκετα καλυτερα αλλα ειχε και παλι εντονη νωχελικοτητα το απογευμα , περισσοτερο απ αυτη οταν κανουν αυγα .Σημερα εκανε ενα στη σχαρα μακρια απ τη φωλια αλλα κανονικο το οποιο εσπασε βεβαια . Ομως το απογευμα δειχνει πια μια χαρα , ουτε καν νωχελικη οπως οταν ειναι να κανουν αυγο την επαυριο 

Ξεκινησε να κανει ξανα φωλια (την χαλουσε ο αρσενικος τις αλλες μερες και θα δουμε τωρα ... )

Επιλεγει ξεκαθαρα κυριως τη ζωικη τριχα που μου εχει δωσει ο Δημητρης 






Στον κατω οροφο εχω δυο φωλιες  . Η μια ειναι σιγουρα της Λαζαρινας .Η αλλη δεν ξερω αν εχει προχωρησει απο ενα σημειο και μετα απ το αλλο θηλυκο που την ξεκινησε ή απο τη Λαζαρινα και αυτη . Θα δειξει ...

----------


## ndlns

Όχι πάλι ρε Δημήτρη. Πολύ ατυχία φέτος... Που θα πάει...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Κρίμα Δημητρη πραγματικά.Ευχομαι να ήταν η τελευταία απώλεια για όλους.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Κυριε Δημητρη πραγματικα λυπαμαι.

----------


## kostas salonika

Φέτος είναι να τραβάμε τα μαλλιά μας ...
Κρίμα έστω για το ένα μικρό..
Πάμε παρακάτω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Ναι πάμε παρακάτω   αλλά τα περιθώρια  στενεύουν  βάλτε  παραμάνες  να κάνετε  τα  πουλιά  σας   ώστε   να  έχετε του χρόνου  μη  περιμένετε  από τα πουλιά   αυτά  έχουν τρελαθεί  πες με τον καιρό  πες ότι θές…………….

----------


## jk21

Η θηλυκια με το ενα αυγο χωρις τσοφλι και το αλλο που εσπασε , δεν εκανε νεο αυγο . Δειχνει καλα .Εχει φτιαξει περισσοτερο τη φωλια .Την χαλουσε ο αρσενικος αλλα μετα απ την τοποθετηση τσοχας (το υλικο του Νωντα ) στη βαση και προσθεση της << φωλιας >> αυτουσιας απο πανω (την τραβουσε και τη γυριζε πριν αλλα δεν ειχε χαλασει ) δεν την ξαναπειραξε 

Η δευτερη φωλια κατω , εχει φτιαχτει και αυτη απο τη Λαζαρινα , η οποια σημερα την δοκιμαζε αρκετα 

Στο ζευγαρι που εχασε το μικρο , εχουμε προχωρημα της φωλιας αλλα αυτη τη φορα , θελουν και μη , εβαλα τη φωλια στο μπροστινο κομματι της κλουβας ( εκει που ειχε κανει φωλια η Λαζαρινα οταν ηταν εκει και ειχε αποδεχθει ο αρσενικος ) γιατι εκει με βολευει να εχω συχνα ελεγχο της αναπτυξης των νεοσσων σε πιθανη νεα γεννα 

Ανδρεα σιγουρα τα περιθωρια στενευουν για οσους εχουν στοχο συγκεκριμενο αριθμο ζευγαριων του χρονου . Για μενα προσωπικα δεν υπαρχουν ουτε ανω , ουτε κατω ορια  ... Οτι θελει ας γινει . Δεν εχω ετσι κι αλλιως παραμανες και το ενα θηλυκο ρατζα που υπαρχει , δεν θελω να κουρασθει αλλο .Ηδη ειναι σε μεγαλη κλουβα ( 90αρα ) με τα κλαρωμενα , μη απογαλακτισμενα μικρα της 


Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι να αναζητηθουν (για οσους εχουν προβλημα ή τους ενδιαφερει ) και τα αιτια  . Αν και εδω τουλαχιστον μονο τον Κωστα απο τη Θεσσαλονικη ειδα να λεει οτι εχει προβλημα ... Απο κει και περα , γνωμη για το θεμα της παραμανας , δεν εχω και δεν μπορω να εχω , οταν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ουσιαστικα μια φορα μονο στο παρελθον με θετικα αποτελεσματα , οταν καναρα ειχε μεγαλωσει τα μικρα της Λαζαρινας σε ξαφνικη ασθενεια της . Δεν τα ειχε παρατησει η Λαζαρινα .Σε οσα μικρα εξ αρχης ή λιγο μετα καποια καρδερινα ειχε αφησει μικρα , δεν ειχα καλα αποτελεσματα και με παραμανα και μεσα σε αυτες και αυτη που μεγαλωσε τα μικρα της Λαζαρινας ( ειχε διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση σε αυτα )  . Σιγουρα οσοι εχουν θετικες εμπειριες απο παραμανα (και κυριως φετος που και στα καναρινια δεν εχω ακουσει νορμαλ συμπεριφορες και για νεοσσους με φουλ υγεια )  μπορουν να υποστηριξουν τη χρηση της  αλλα θα πεισουν περισσοτερο , αν εκτος απο λογια , ειχαμε και την παρουσιαση της εκτροφης τους φετος (ποσα μικρα βγηκαν , ποσα πεθανανε με τους κανονικους γονεις , ποσα με παραμανα και ποσα ζουνε και μεγαλωνουν με αυτη και το τελευταιο με οπτικο υλικο .Σιγουρα υπαρχουν μελη και επισκεπτες που τους αρκει μια συμβουλη και μονο σαν τη δικη σου , σιγουρα ομως υπαρχουν και οσοι θελουν να το βλεπουν και στην πραξη  :Happy:

----------


## gonousas

εγω παλι δεν μπορω να πω οτι  εχασα πουλια που εσκασαν μυτη .Καποια ελαχιστα και ισως εξαιτιας της παραμανας .Εχασα ομως αυγα σποριασμενα που δεν εσκασαν ,...σε παραμανες γιατι θεωρω μικροτερο το ρισκο

----------


## amastro

Τα μηνύματα που είχαν επικεντρωθεί στις παραμάνες μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ:
*Εφαρμογή παραμάνας (κανάρας) σε αυγά καρδερίνας.(και ίσως αντίστροφα)*Και το θέμα να έχει να κάνει με την παρουσίαση της αναπαραγωγής των καρδερίνων του Δημήτρη
και η ενδιαφέρουσα κουβέντα για τις παραμάνες να μην χαθεί.

----------


## jk21

Mε την προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης να εχει περασει σε φαση << διακοπων >> για μενα και χαλαρης παρακολουθησης (ελλειψα αρκετες μερες και εβλεπα ποτε ποτε απο καμερα )   γυρισα και βρηκα την Λαζαρινα να κλωσσα πιστα (οπως παντα ... ) 4 αυγουλακια  και να εχει μαυρισει εντονα στη μουρη σε σημεια που ειχε χασει φτερωμα μεσα στην προηγουμενη γεννα . Η αλλη θηλυκια στον ιδιο χωρο εχει φωλια τελειωμενη αλλα οχι αυγα  .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το τελευταιο αυγο της Λαζαρινας γιατι μπαινοβγαινε ετσι κι αλλιως στη φωλια και με την καμερα δεν μπορουσα να δω ποτε τα ξεκινησε 




Στην κλουβα αριστερα  η θηλυκια εχει ηδη 3 αυγουλακια 





και ο αρσενικος που ειναι μαζι της , δεν εχει  πειραξει τιποτα αυτη τη φορα  .Υποθετω οτι θα εχουμε εστω ακομα ενα στη συνεχεια 

Στον πανω χωρο της διορωφης κλουβας , υπαρχει τελειωμενη φωλια αλλα αυγα οχι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά αυτή τη φορά Δημήτρη!!

----------


## wild15

Καλή συνέχεια να έχουν! !!

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη το μαύρισμα στη μούρη γιατί γίνεται?

----------


## amatina

> Δημήτρη το μαύρισμα στη μούρη γιατί γίνεται?


Τα ενδοκρινή προβλήματα ή τα μεταβολικά προβλήματα (προβλήματα τροφοδότησης σχετικά με μια διατροφή), παραδείγματος χάριν πάρα πολύ υψηλή ποσότητα σπόρων κάνναβης ή mealworms ή αύξηση διατροφικού ασβεστίου

----------


## Labirikos

Ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη.Πιστεύεις είναι επιβαρυντική η κατάσταση αυτή στο πουλί?

----------


## MacGyver

> Τα ενδοκρινή προβλήματα ή τα μεταβολικά προβλήματα (προβλήματα τροφοδότησης σχετικά με μια διατροφή), παραδείγματος χάριν πάρα πολύ υψηλή ποσότητα σπόρων κάνναβης ή mealworms ή αύξηση διατροφικού ασβεστίου


Μιχάλη μπορείς να μας δώσεις περισσότερα στοιχεία? 

Στο παρακάτω βίντεο είναι ένα ζευγάρι που τους έχω επιπλέον ταΐστρες με καναβούρι και ηλιόσπορο αυτή την εποχή αλλά η διαφορά στη μάσκα του αρσενικού με το θηλυκό δε νομίζω ότι οφείλεται στη διατροφή. Μπορώ και αν ναι, τι να τους παρέχω για να μην έχει πρόβλημα το θηλυκό?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J-C5qfnx8c

----------


## jk21

Eυχαριστω για τις ευχες παιδια ! Οι ευχες ολων βοηθουν να πανε καλυτερα τα πραγματα !

Λαμπρο  περισσοτερο μαυρο σε ενα πουλι , σημαινει αυξημενη παραγωγη μελανινης . Για να γινει αυτο , πρεπει να υπαρχει και αυξημενη ληψη τυροσινης αλλα και καταλληλες συνθηκες μεταβολης της . Η τυροσιναση https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrosinase  ενα ενζυμο που υπαρχει στους οργανισμους , ειναι υπευθυνο για την οξειδωση της ωστε να γινει η συνθεση της μελανινης . Σιγουρα το αυξημενο κανναβουρι (πολυ καλη πηγη τυροσινης ) αλλα και τα mealworm βοηθουν στην αυξημενη ποσοτητα τυροσινης στη διαιτα , αν και η Λαζαρινα μαλλον νιζερ τρωει περισσοτερο απ τα υπολοιπα , σιγουρα ομως ολα τρωνε αρκετο κανναβουρι και τον τελευταιο καιρο και mealworm , σε οχι ομως σημαντικη ποσοτητα . Η αλλαγη στα mealworm που εκτρεφω , ειναι οτι τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες εχουν σαν βασικο μιγμα πριν τα καταψυξω , ενα μιγμα πολεντας , σπιρουλινας , σκονης απο αγριοτριανταφυλλια ( την ειχαμε αναφερει για καποια χρωστικη που εχει αρκετη ) , μαγιας μπυρας  . Δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση .Ομως αυτο που ξερω , ειναι οτι την τυροσιναση την ενισχυουν οι πολυφαινολες και το ριγανελαιο εχει φουλ .Τους τελευταιους μηνες τα πουλια μου εχουν δεχθει αρκετο .  Μπορουν βεβαια και γενετικες μεταλλαξεις να επηρεασουν αλλα στη Λαζαρινα σχεδον στο 5ο ετος της ειναι λιγο χλωμο να εμφανιστηκαν . Θα κοιταξω για μεταβολες στα αλλα πουλια και ειδικα μετα την πτεροροια 

Παιδια δειτε περισσοτερα για το θεμα της καρδερινας με εξτρα μελανινη εδω . Εκτος απ ενα αρθρακι σε αλλη ευρωπαικη σελιδα για πουλια που εχουμε αναφερει εκει (και δεν δινει τα δικα μας αναλυτικοτερα στοιχεια ) δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει και κατι πιο αναλυτικο αλλου για την καρδερινα με αυτη την ιδιομορφια 

*Μελανινική καρδερίνα*


*Γιατί η καρδερίνα μου έχει ξεθωριασμένη μάσκα ;


*δειτε και αυτο , βοηθα λιγο περισσοτερο 


https://books.google.gr/books?id=MwA...rosine&f=false

----------


## jk21

To ριγανελαιο τελικα σιγουρα δεν εχει σχεση ... inhibit σημαινει περιοριζω και οχι ενισχυω οπως θυμομουν αρα οι πολυφαινολες του ριγανελαιου μονο να περιορισουν την τυροσιναση μπορουν και να μειωσουν την παραγωγη μελανινης , οχι να την αυξησουν . 

Απο κει και περα αν υπαρχει καποιος που γνωριζει περισσοτερα σε θεματα γενετικης , σιγουρα μπορει να πει περισσοτερα για το θεμα

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο Κ. Δημητρη ολα τα αυγα! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη κατατοπιστικός  :Happy:

----------


## amatina

> Μιχάλη μπορείς να μας δώσεις περισσότερα στοιχεία? 
> 
> Στο παρακάτω βίντεο είναι ένα ζευγάρι που τους έχω επιπλέον ταΐστρες με καναβούρι και ηλιόσπορο αυτή την εποχή αλλά η διαφορά στη μάσκα του αρσενικού με το θηλυκό δε νομίζω ότι οφείλεται στη διατροφή. Μπορώ και αν ναι, τι να τους παρέχω για να μην έχει πρόβλημα το θηλυκό?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J-C5qfnx8c


Γνώμη μου στη διατροφή οφείλεται, δες και παρακάτω και άλλες αιτίες

Though dietary mineral content clearly influenced melanization in this study, it should by no means be viewed as the lone factor underlying variation in this signal type. There is a large literature on how hormonal (e.g., testosterone, luteinizing hormone; reviewed in Ralph 1969; McGraw 2006), genetic (reviewed in Roulin 2004; Mundy 2006), and social (Korzan et al. 2000; McGraw, Dale et al. 2003; Tibbetts and Dale 2004) processes shape melanin color expression in animals.. Under some conditions, amino acid availability can also influence melanin colors and patterns (Grau et al. 1989; Yu et al. 2001; Poston et al. 2005), although it has not yet been demonstrated to alter relevant signaling variation in an avian melanic trait.

Αν και η διατροφική περιεκτικότητα σε μεταλλικά στοιχεία επηρέασε σαφώς τη μελανοποίηση σε αυτή τη μελέτη, δεν θα έπρεπε σε καμία περίπτωση να θεωρηθεί ως ο μόνος παράγοντας που υποκρύπτει την παραλλαγή αυτού του τύπου σήματος. Υπάρχει μια μεγάλη βιβλιογραφία για το πώς οι ορμονικές (π.χ., τεστοστερόνη, λουτεϊνοποιητική ορμόνη, ανασκόπηση στο Ralph 1969, McGraw 2006), γενετική (ανασκόπηση στο Roulin 2004, Mundy 2006), και κοινωνική (Korzan κ.ά., 2000, McGraw, Dale κ.ά. (2003), Tibbetts and Dale 2004) επεξεργάζεται την έκφραση χρώματος μελανίνης σε ζώα .. Υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες, η διαθεσιμότητα αμινοξέων μπορεί επίσης να επηρεάσει τα χρώματα και τα σχήματα της μελανίνης (Grau et al 1989, Yu et al 2001, Poston et al., 2005) , παρόλο που δεν έχει ακόμη αποδειχθεί ότι μεταβάλλει τη σχετική διακύμανση σηματοδότησης σε ένα μελανοϊκό χαρακτηριστικό των πτηνών.

----------


## MacGyver

Την ίδια διατροφή έχει και το αρσενικό και το θηλυκό. 

Λογικά είναι ορμονολογικό λόγω των αυξημένων απαιτήσεων αυτή την εποχή (γεννά και κλωσά). Το πουλί διατρέχει κάποιο κίνδυνο για την υγεία του ή το αφήνω ως έχει μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η αναπαραγωγή και "χαλαρώσει"?

----------


## amatina

Το θηλυκό για κάποιο λόγο κάνει τοπική πτερόρροια στο κεφάλι, στο ντύσιμο η περισσότερη μελανίνη του δημιουργεί αυτό το αποτέλεσμα, στην επομένη πτερόρροια θα επανέλθει. Συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτος

----------


## jk21

εδω μια κοντινη φωτο 

Στο αλλο θηλυκο που κλωσσα εχω και εκει πτεροροια στο ραμφος κοντα αλλα εκει δεν εχω δει καποια αλλαγη .Ακομα και στη Λαζαρινα τελικα δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο 






οσο εδειχνε η φωτο 





το κατω μερος εδειχνε σκουρο μεχρι πισω μαυρο ενω τελικα δεν ειναι 




Το κανναβουρακι βεβαια , αν αυτο εχει σχεση , δεν προκειται με τιποτα να το μειωσω  . Εχω απολυτη εμπιστοσυνη στην προσφορα του .Μαλιστα χθες το βραδυ σκεφτηκα οτι μαλλον και στην ελληνικη αστυνομια , πρεπει να αρχιζουν να διαβαζουν GBC για να μαθουν περισσοτερα για αυτο .....


Κοιταξτε τι παθανε οι ανθρωποι http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...tin-karditsa-/


Αν ειχαν μελετησει το γνωστο θεμα με την διατροφικη αξια των σπορων , θα γνωριζανε να ξεχωριζουν την cannabis sativa και θα ζουσανε ακομα τα καημενα τα δεντρακια  ( οπως δεν θα δινανε σπορους απο onopordum ( ειδος γαιδουραγκαθου αλλα οχι το αγκαθι Μαριας ) νομιζοντας οτι ειναι αγκαθι Μαριας σε κατι ομαδες του fb << εξειδικευμενες >>   :trash:   στις καρδερινες  , που ειχα παρει ματι να εχουν μπερδεψει τα αγκαθια .... 



*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία   ποστ 136*
























Σημερα δεν ειδα αλλο αυγο στην αλλη θηλυκια και εμεινε (προς το παρον τουλαχιστον ) στα τρια

----------


## jk21

Ενα απο τα 3 αυγα σημερα πηγε ... βολτα κανενα μετρο μακρια απ τη φωλια και βρηκα  σπασμενα υπολλειματα  . Ο αρσενικος χωρισθηκε  ....  Ευτυχως αρχικα τουλαχιστον η θηλυκια δειχνει να μην επηρεαζεται και κλωσσα . Ελλειψει παραμανας και να ηθελα (δεν θα θελα σε αυτη τη φαση ... τελος εποχης και οτι γινει ... )  δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο 

Η Λαζαρινα ευτυχως συνεχιζει το εργο της και ο αρσενικος του Νικου , ως προς την ενοχληση των αυγων τουλαχιστον , ειναι καλο παιδι

----------


## ndlns

Το καλύτερο παιδί σου έφερα για γαμπρό, τι νόμιζες;
Με το καλό να βγουν πουλάκια να τα χαρούμε! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ειχα μια ευχαριστη εκπληξη σημερα ! Ηρθε το πρωτο καρδερινακι στη φωλια της Λαζαρινας  !  Καποια στιγμη που την πετυχα να εχει σηκωθει για να φαει , το ειδα που σηκωσε κινητικοτατο κεφαλακι ! 


Τον αρσενικο μαλλον τον ματιασα αν και το εργο του το εκανε μαλλον απο μερες .Σε χθεσινοβραδυνο αντιστοιχο ελεγχο (λιγο πριν κουρνιασουν ) που την ειχα πετυχει εξω στο σουπιοκοκκαλο συγκεκριμενα , τον ειδα που πηγε και εριξε μεσα ενα σπορο  (δεν πειραξε τα αυγα αν και θα προλαβαινε να το κανει ) . Πηγα και ειδα κατω απ τα αυγα φουλ σπορια πανω στο νημα . Τον χωρισα λοιπον χθες βραδυ για καλο και κακο και καθαρισα συντομα τη φωλια  .Θα δουμε για τη συνεχεια .

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο! Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα! Άντε να βγουν και τα υπόλοιπα και με το καλό στο κλαρί...
Τον αρσενικό τον έχω εκπαιδευμένο, λερώνει τη φωλιά για να μπορέσεις να βάλεις δαχτυλίδια... Χαχαχα 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

::   Ελα να τα βαλεις ....  

Με προβληματιζει που θα ειναι χωρια .... αν δω μειωμενη αναπτυξη στην 5η -6η μερα , θα τον γυρισω μαλλον πισω .Προς το παρον η κυρια ειναι πιστη μανα !

----------


## Polina

Τελεια νεα κ Δημητρη! με το καλο να ξεπεταχτουν να δουμε και φωτο με τα φτερωτουλια! ::

----------


## MacGyver

> Ελα να τα βαλεις ....


Νίκο έλα και από μένα μετά  :Party0035: 

Μπράβο Δημήτρη, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες παιδια !

Νωρις το απογευμα που εφυγα απ το σπιτι ( η νυχτα ανηκε στους πυξ λαξ σημερα ... )  η Λαζαρινα ζεστενε ηδη 2 μωρακια

----------


## Polina

:Jumping0045:

----------


## IscarioTis

Μια χαρα Κ.Δημητρη αντε να βγουν ολα !

----------


## jk21

Μεχρι το μεσημερι ειχαν γινει τρια  :Happy:

----------


## ndlns

Παιδιά, ετοιμάστε τα δαχτυλίδια! Σε πέντε μέρες θα είμαι Αθήνα, όποιος θέλει, εγώ... Χαχαχα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Γυρισα απο ΣΚ εκτος Αθηνας και βρηκα τα 3 να μεγαλωνουν και ενα 4ο νεκρο εντος φωλιας , μικροτερο σε μεγεθος και αταιστο (ευτυχως οχι λιωμενο σε σηψη ) και το αφαιρεσα 

Το κοριτσι ταιζει αρκετα (ειδα απο τους σπορους που ειχα βαλει ) και αυτη τη φορα τρωει και το κατεψυγμενο σκουληκι που δινω (δικιας μου εκτροφης ) .Αυγοτροφη πριν φυγω ειχα βαλει λιγο για να μην μεινει και ειχε προτιμησει ελαχιστα αλλα ηταν και πολυ μικρα τα καρδερινακια και την εχω παρατηρησει οτι παντα εχει μια προτιμηση αρχικα να δινει σπορους .Αυτη τη φορα δινει αρκετη περιλλα .Μολις βαζω μιγμα , σε αυτη πηγαινει πρωτα και θα βαλω και εξτρα να εχει μεμονωμενη οση θελει 

Η αλλη κλωσσα δυο αυγουλακια και ευχομαι κατι να υπαρχει . Δεν μπορω να υπολογισω ακριβως μερα εκκολαψης γιατι τα ειχα βρει κατα την επιστροφη μου απο αρκετες μερες διακοπων .Ισως βρω ευκαιρια και κανω το απογευμα ωοσκοπηση αν την βρω εκτος φωλιας

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, το ένα από τα τρία είναι πιο μικρό ή έτσι φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία;
Αυτή με τα δύο αυγά είναι στον ίδιο χώρο ή η άλλη; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο ειναι μεγαλυτερο απ ολα (αν θυμασαι ειχε βγει ενα αρχικα ) και το δευτερο ελαχιστα πιο μεγαλο απ το τριτο .Μην ξεχνας οτι το 3 βγηκε την επομενη απο το 2ο .Ομως πριν λιγο που ημουν απανω και η μανα τους ηταν εξω για φαγητο , μολις πλησιασα δαχτυλο να δω αντιδρασεις , σηκωσανε φουλ κεφαλι ολα , ενω ηδη ηταν ταισμενα 

Δεν ανησυχω  ...  Προς το παρων τουλαχιστον 

Αυτη με τα αυγα ειναι αριστερα στο διχωρο κλουβι , με τον αρσενικο της χωρισμενο στο μεσα χωρο .Ειναι εκεινος που πειραζει τα αυγα 

Η Λαζαρινα ειναι μονη της με την γεννητορα μου που αν θυμασαι ειχε αρρωστησει φετος πανω σε γεννα και τωρα ειναι καλα  . Της εχω παρει τη φωλια που ειχε ετοιμασει η Λαζαρινα και σαν να βαζει βαμβακι στη νεα που εχει πανω στην τσοχα (με υλικο του Νωντα ) . Την εχω δει ενω η Λαζαρινα ειναι εκτος φωλιας , να πηγαινει σαν << φυλακας >> οπως κανουν τα αρσενικα πανω απ τη φωλια και να μην πειραζει τιποτα .Επισης δεν εχει κανενα τσακωμο με τη Λαζαρινα . Πανω ειναι ο δικο σου που κυνηγιεται με την αλλη θηλυκια , ο αρσενικος της οποιας (συμφωνα και με πολυ εμπειρο εκτροφεα που τον ειδε απο κοντα ... εγω τι να πω επιπλεον ... ) δεν δειχνει να ενοχλειται καθολου και δεν καυγαδιζουν ...  ειναι ο πιτσιρικας που ηρθε στο χωρο το φθινοπωρο . Θα μας εκπληξει με κανενα αυγο καποια ωρα και αυτος (αν ναι , δεν εχω δει σε εκτροφη θηλυκο με τοσο τεραστια μασκα , μουρη με υφος αρσενικου αλλα και τα αλλα γνωρισματα που ειδε ο εκτροφεας πανω του ) 

Παντως αν η Λαζαρινα αναζητησει τον αρσενικο , θα κατεβει αμεσως κατω και ας κανει η πανω ασπορα . Προς το παρων δειχνει οκ

----------


## ndlns

Μια χαρά! Περνάει καλά ο μικρός!
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τα μωράκια. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ξενοδοχειο για Πτηνα ο jk21 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλωνουμε γοργα




Η μανα τους  τρεχει σαν παλαβη στη γλυστριδα απο την πρωτη μερα !










Αλλα δεν λεει οχι και σε λιγο << κρεατοφαγια >> 







Στην αλλη βρηκα τσοφλι ανοιγμενο και στεγνο μακρια απο τη φωλια και δεν το κουναει με τιποτα , ενω αλλες μερες πεταγοτανε αν πλησιαζα χερι .Μαλλον εχουμε αφιξη

----------


## IscarioTis

απο οτι Ρωτησα και τον Αντωνη οταν ειχε ερθει για καφε ουτε εκεινου του τρωνε τοσο πολυ την γλιστριδα αλλα ουτε και εμενα για καποιο λογο
ολα τα αλλα δεν μενει τιποτα
δοκιμασα και εγω σκουλικια,τα ειχα καμια ωρα μεσα στο κλουβι δεν πηγαν καν να δουν τι ειναι αλλα αργα ή γρηγορα θα γινει θελω να πιστευω

----------


## jk21



----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο Δημήτρη..Ωραία πράγματα και ωραίες εικόνες ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Eυχομαι εστω και στο τελος , να γυρισει η τυχη και για σενα φετος Κωστα  . Μεγαλωνουν γοργα ! 

Στο αλλο θηλυκο βρηκα να κλωσσα ενα νεκρο καρδερινακι σημερα το πρωι , που ειχε αριστερα μαυριδερη κοιλιτσα . Φυσικα το απομακρυνα  . Το μεσημερι βγηκε το αλλο καρδερινακι και μεχρι στιγμης ειναι ζωντανο και κινητικο ενω η μανα του το ζεσταινει κανονικα . 

Να και μια κοντινη (με κινητο ) στα καλοταισμενα μικρουλια

----------


## tasioskis

Εμενα δυστυχως η δευτερη της γεννα  ηταν ανεπιτυχής , ενω κλωσσουσε κανονικα 3 αυγουλακια μεσα σε μια μερα τα πεταξε ολα κατω . Στην αρχη βλεπω ενα πρωι (προχτες) οτι ηταν 2 αυγα στον πατο , τα κοιταξα και δεν ηταν ενσπορα , και καθοταν μονο το ενα , την ιδια μερα το μεσημερι πηγα να αλλαξω το νερο τους και βλεπω και το 3ο κατω , εκει ηρθε και η μεγαλη απογοητευση διοτι το τριοτο ειχε κανονικοτατο μωρο , που με την μικρη εμπειρια πιστευω θα ηθλελε αλλη μια μερα κλωσσηματος ωστε να σκασει απο το αυγο του. Αυτη συνεχιζε να καθεται σε αδεια φωλια, ετσι σημερα εβγαλα και την φωλια. Του χρονου παλι.

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη με το καλό στο κλαρί τα μικρουλια σου... 

Μια ερώτηση: προτιμάς το σκουλήκι από το αυγό ή δίνεις παράλληλα? Σκουλήκι δεν δίνω και δε νομίζω να δώσω πότε... και φέτος έχω υπολογίσει μεχρι στιγμής να έχω βράσει πάνω από 250 αυγά  μέχρι στιγμής με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα

----------


## jk21

Tασο αν το πουλακι που βρηκες νεκρο στο σπασμενο αυγο , δεν φαινοτανε ματωμενο (εστω με ξερα σημαδια αιματος ) ηταν απλα νεκρο  οταν βγηκε  . Οταν σπαει το αυγο με ζωντανο νεοσσο , εκεινος ματωνει . Περισσοτερο με προβληματιζει οτι ειχες μονο 3 αυγα και μονο ενα ενσπορο απο αυτα  . Εκτος αν δεν εγινε ετσι . Δεν θυμαμαι να ενημερωσες το θεμα σου αναλυτικα ... αν εγινε τελικα ετσι  , ειναι λιγο περιεργο ( 3 μονο αυγα και μονο 1 ενσπορο δηλαδη ) . Να εχεις στην πορεια το νου σου στη διαθεση των πουλιων και κυριως οταν μπουνε πτεροροια .Μην ανησυχεις απλα να τα παρατηρεις για τυχον αλλαγες διαθεσης .Η φετεινη χρονια στον ελλαδικο χωρο τουλαχιστον , ηταν περιεργη . Στην Κυπρο δεν ξερω ... καποτε μιλουσα με παιδια αλλα εχω καιρο 

Νωντα  σου βαζω screenshot απο αλλο βιντεακι που εχω , με οτι ειχα ταισει πριν 3 ωρες απ αυτο που ειδες .Εκει φαινεται και η αυγοτροφη .Η γνωστη με την κρεμωδη υφη που αυτη τη φορα επιλεγεται και αυτη απο τη Λαζαρινα .Δινω και αυγοτροφη και σκουληκια και τρωει οτι θελει . Το αυγο δεν ειναι τροφη στη φυση για τα πουλια αλλα ειναι σημαντικοτατο στην εκτροφη και η γνωμη μου για την αναγκη και αξια του ειναι σταθερη και διατυπωμενη αναλυτικα εδω  Το αυγό στην διατροφή των πουλιών



Τα σκουληκια δεν ειναι η βασικη πηγη ζωικης πρωτεινης στη φυση ( η μελιγκρα ειναι η βασικη ) αλλα ειναι μια απ τις πηγες και εφοσον ειναι προιον κατεψυγμενο σοβαρης εταιριας (που αποτρεπει κινδυνουν να ειναι φορεις ελμινθων , μικροβιων κλπ )  ή εκτρεφομενα απο εμας (αυτα που δινω ειναι ) ταισμενα με διαιτολογιο που επιλεγουμε και παντα βρασμενα και κατεψυγμενα πριν δοθουν , ναι μπορει και αυτα να δινονται , αν τα πουλια τα ζητουν ! εξασφαλιζουν γρηγορη παροχη πρωτεινης αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτα .Αυτα ειναι mealworm αλλα αν μπορουσα να εκτρεφω buffalo θα εδινα αυτα . Εχω δωσει κατεψυγμενα στο παρελθον .Το γιατι το εχω εξηγησει εδω  Crash test σκουληκιων : Buffalo η pinkies η mealworms

Στο ποστ 81 φαινεται πανω κατω (κανω ποτε ποτε αλλαγες πχ με φλουδες μπανανες ή και φλουδες καρπουζιου ) που δινω στα mealworm  Εκτροφή mealworms  .Noμιζω ειχα ξεχασει εκει να γραψω οτι βαζω και τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο και σκονη γαλα χαμηλων λιπαρων αφυδατωμενο που παιρνω απο μαγαζι με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης γυρω στα 5 το κιλο  , για ενισχυση με ασβεστιο , επειδη γενικα τα mealworm εχουν μεν ασβεστιο αλλα εχουν και πολυ φωσφορο και θελω να εξασφαλιζω (τουλαχιστον παρεχομενο λιγο πριν βραστουν ) οτι θα εχουν αρκετο μεσα τους , εστω και πριν μεταβολιστει σε μικροτερο βαθμο απο οσο θα θελαμε

----------


## tasioskis

Δυστυχως κυριε Δημητρη ηταν ματωμενο , και νομιζω οτι εγινε επιθεση στο αυγο.  Διοτι οταν το βρηκα στο πατο , το σπασιμο ηταν στην πανω πλευρα του αυγου και οχι στη κατω ωστε να υπαρχει σπασιμο απο την πτωση.

----------


## jk21

Aρα σε καθε περιπτωση , πεθανε ζωντανο .... Τα αρσενικα εχουν το ενστικτο των οσο των δυνατων γινεται περισσοτερων απογονων για τη διαιωνιση του ειδους . Ειχε μεινει ενα αυγο και εχω δει και σε πυρωμενα καναρινια ακομα να συμβαινει .Το πεταξε για να οδηγηθουν σε νεο ζευγαρωμα .Μην αποκλειεις να εγινε και απο το θηλυκο αν ηταν πυρωμενο . 

Μια τετοια περιπτωση εχω και γω και ανησυχω . Το ενα πουλακι που βγηκε χθες , ζει και ταιζεται προς το παρον (αν και την ειδα μετα να ξαναταιζει , δειτε ελαχιστη αυγοτροφη μαλλον στον προλοβο ) 

.Δειτε σε διαδοχικες φωτο οτι κινειται κανονικα και εχει δυναμη και κυριως δεν εχει προς το παρον καποιο μαυρο σημαδι

----------


## tasioskis

καλοτυχο να ειναι , παντως στην περιπτωση μου ακριβως πανω στις 12 με 13 μερε  εγιναν ολα αυτα , λιγη υπομονη να εκαναν θα ειχαμε καλα αποτελεσματα , η θηλυκια παρα την απωλεια ολων των αυγων συνεχιζε να καθεται αδεια φωλια για 2 μερες , αναγκαστηκα  και την αφαιρεσα εχτες. Σημερα ο αρσενικος καθεται νωχελικος με το δεξι ποδι πανω  , αλλα οχι φουσκωμενος , πρεπει να το παραεκανα με τις πρωτεινες , και απο σημερα στενη παρακολουθηση με διαιτα , αφαιρω αυγο (τους το εβαζα καθημερινα) και εξτρα περιλλα.  και βλεπουμε.

----------


## adreas

> καλοτυχο να ειναι , παντως στην περιπτωση μου ακριβως πανω στις 12 με 13 μερε  εγιναν ολα αυτα , λιγη υπομονη να εκαναν θα ειχαμε καλα αποτελεσματα , η θηλυκια παρα την απωλεια ολων των αυγων συνεχιζε να καθεται αδεια φωλια για 2 μερες , αναγκαστηκα  και την αφαιρεσα εχτες. Σημερα ο αρσενικος καθεται νωχελικος με το δεξι ποδι πανω  , αλλα οχι φουσκωμενος , πρεπει να το παραεκανα με τις πρωτεινες , και απο σημερα στενη παρακολουθηση με διαιτα , αφαιρω αυγο (τους το εβαζα καθημερινα) και εξτρα περιλλα.  και βλεπουμε.


Ναι   έτσι  είναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Τασο οπως σου ξαναειπα ....  θα μπορουσαμε να τα συζηταμε αυτα στο θεμα σου , να εχεις και τη γνωμη μελων που ισως δεν ανοιγουν το δικο μου .  Να σαι σιγουρος οτι και απο μενα και απο αλλους θα εχεις τη γνωμη τους  . Προσωπικα δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με την πρωτεινη .Θα εχω πιο σαφη αποψη αν το δουμε εκει αναλυτικοτερα

----------


## jk21

Ταισμα στη φωλια ... απολαυση ! δειτε προς το τελος τον προλοβο . Το πρασινο που φαινεται ειτε οταν ταιζει ειτε στον προλοβο , ειναι γλυστριδα . Το κοριτσι αρεσκεται να ταιζει << φρικασε >> χαχαχα  . Απο την πρωτη τους μερα !!!!






εδω πριν το ταισμα 






Η αλλη μανουλα ζεσταινει σταθερα το μικρο της  .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι η γωνια αλλα με ανησυχει λιγο το ματι του .... ειναι πιο διογκωμενο απ οτι πρεπει ;

----------


## IscarioTis

Ισως να φταιει και η καμερα που ειναι τοσο κοντα και το ''παχαινει'' λιγο?

----------


## jk21

Σημερα με το ματι που το ειδα , ισως επειδη εχει αναπτυχθει καπως πια , μου φανηκε οκ 

Της Λαζαρινας τα αλλα 3 μεγαλωνουν γοργα !

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μπράβο Δημητρη.Ωραιο βιντεο.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Να σαι καλα Μανωλη !


Η Λαζαρινα σταθερη στο εργο της και τα μικρα μεγαλωνου γοργα !











Στο αλλο ζευγαρι η θηλυκια μεγαλωνει το ενα μικρακι ενω το αυγο του Νωντα μεχρι σημερα το πρωι δεν ειχε ανοιξει








Αυτος ειναι πιτσιρικας που ηρθε στο χωρο το φθινοπωρο αβαφο ακομα . Στη συμπεριφορα του μονο για πυρωμενο αρσενικο εντος αναπαραγωγης δεν ειναι αλλα τα χαρακτηριστικα του ειναι αρσενικου καθαρα !  Μαλιστα η μασκα μεσα στο καλοκαιρι σκουρηνε περισσοτερο και απ την ανοιξη 











και ομως με τον αρσενικο του Νικου  ndlns  που βρισκονται πια στον ιδιο χωρο   , δεν εχει τσακωμους !  και με δυο αλλα θηλυκα παροντα ....




 Συνηθως με την μια θηλυκια μαλωνει , οταν βαζω κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη  ...

----------


## jk21

Mεγαλωνουμε !!! το πιτσιρικι μαλλον ζεσταινοτανε σημερα και πηρε την ανηφορα εκτος φωλιας

----------


## jk21

Την ωρα που χιλιαδες ισως πουλακια εχουν καει , πετωντας ή και μεσα στις φωλιτσες τους στα μερη που πληγηκανε απο την πυρκαγια που κατακαιει την αττικη , την ωρα που και παιδακια δυστυχως χασανε τη ζωη τους , ισως ειναι μια μικρη χαραμαδα χαμογελου μια τετοια εικονα 

Ταισμα νεοσσων λιγο διαστημα πριν κλαρωσουν 




το μικρακι στην αλλη θηλυκια  μεγαλωνει και αυτο

----------


## IscarioTis

Για την φωτια δεν εχω να πω κατι παρα μονο οτι κριμα εγινε οτι εγινε.....
αντε να τα δουμε και οξω απο την φωλια!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη τα 3 μικρα της Λαζαρινας , πρωτα ο Θεος , ειναι θεμα ελαχιστου χρονου να εξελθουν απο τη φωλιτσα



Το μικρο στο αλλο ζευγαρι ομως τελικα δεν τα καταφερε .Σημερα το πρωι βρηκα τη θηλυκια εκτος φωλιας και το μικρο εξασθενημενο 



Ζουσε αν και λιγοτερο κινητικο και δεν ηξερα αν η μανα το ειχε παρατησει ή ειχε απλα βγει για φαγητο (γιατι και αλλες φορες την εχω πετυχει ετσι αν και τωρα εδειχνε αδυνατο ) .Η θηλυκια ομως ηταν ανησυχη και πηγαινε στα καγκελα με τον αρσενικο και τα ενωσα μηπως πανε να ταισουν .Δεν το κανανε και σε μισαωρο κοιταξα να το αναλαβω με almora ( μαλλον επρεπε να το κανω αμεσα ) αλλα λιγο αργοτερα κατεληξε .Μαλιστα σιγα σιγα ειχε εμφανισει ελαφρυ μελανιασμα στο συκωτι

----------


## adreas

Μπα   πεινούσε     έτσι   δείχνει   δεν  σιτιζόταν σωστά.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Κρίμα τα μικρούλα που δεν τα κατάφεραν. Καλοκλαρωτα τα υπόλοιπα να τα χαίρεστε. Γιατί νομίζετε το παράτησε?

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα , Κωστα  σιγουρα δεν ηταν ταισμενο απο το πρωι που το βρηκα . Το θεμα ειναι δεν ταιζε γενικα ολες τις μερες αρκετα ; Σιγουρα λιγοτερο απο οσο τα μπουκωνει τα αλλα η Λαζαρινα , η οποια και μικρα που ηταν , εβγαινε συχνα απ τη φωλια και ετρωγε μπροστα μου και πηγαινε και ταιζε .Αυτη δεν μπορω να ξερω τι εκανε οταν ελλειπα αλλα μπροστα μου σπανια την πετυχα να ταιζει . Αν σταματησε ομως σημερα να ταιζει , το ερωτημα ειναι  το εκανε γιατι αποφασισε να το παρατησει ενω αυτο ηταν οκ τοτε ειναι γιατι ηθελε τον αρσενικο και να παει σε νεο ζευγαρωμα .Μετα εβλεπα φιλακια .... ομως θα μπορουσε και να ζευγαρωνει και να ταιζει ... ειχε θεμα το μικρο;  ηθελε την αποδοχη (ταισμα ) στο μικρο απο τον αρσενικο και δεν εγινε ; δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε ...  Παντως οτι ηθελε ειχε διαθεσιμο ... αυγο , αυγοτροφη ετρωγε οχι ομως πολυ οπως οταν μπουκωνουν οι θηλυκιες τα μικρα .Σκουληκια δεν ετρωγε , ενω η Λαζαρινα τα λιανιζει  ...  Οπως και να εχει προχωραμε . Την υγεια της να εχει να δουμε του χρονου πως θα παει

----------


## tasioskis

κυριε Δημητρη του χρονου σου ευχομαι να δεις πολλα μωρα απο αυτη την θηλυκια.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Κρίμα για το μικρό Δημήτρη τουλάχιστον η Λαζαρίνα σου είναι άψογη μάνα και θα σε αποζημιώσει.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Επειδή το αντιμετώπισα και εγώ το θέμα με ένα μόνο μικρό μέσα στη φωλιά, νομίζω ότι η δικιά μου έχασε το ενδιαφέρον της και ήθελε να πάει σε άλλο ζευγάρωμα, το οποίο έγινε αλλά της έχω βγάλει τη φωλιά. Το μικρό δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα υγείας αντιθέτως μεγαλώνει με τα αδερφάκια του στην φωλιά της καναρας.

----------


## jk21

Να στε καλα παιδια ! Ευχομαι ολα να συνεχιστουν ομαλα !

Κωστα πιθανον να συνεβη και οτι λες ...

----------


## jk21

εδω ο πιτσιρικας δεξια , με τις κοπελιες αριστερα του ( με μια επιφυλαξη για αυτο που ειναι πιο κοντα στο φακο χαμηλα ) .Ηδη σηκωνονται και δοκιμαζουν τα φτερα στην ακρη της φωλιας

----------


## tasioskis

απο αυτη την ηλικια πως καταλαβαινεις ποιος ειναι πιτσιρικας και ποια η θηλυκια?

----------


## jk21

Οδευοντας προς τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο , τα τρια καρδερινακια πλησιαζουν να κλεισουν μηνα ( 12 ειχε γεννηθει το 1ο ) και ειπα να σας βαλω να δειτε ποσο εχουν μεγαλωσει 

Η Λαζαρινα αποδειχτηκε για αλλη μια φορα πολυ καλη μανουλα  , ειδικα αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι ταιζει μονο σπορους και γλυστριδα , εδω και σχεδον δυο βδομαδες που λειπω και τα φροντιζει συγγενικο μου προσωπο  . Το γνωστο μιγμα *Μίγμα σπόρων καρδερίνας* σε φουλ ποσοτητα να διαλεγει οτι θελει και εξτρα ταιστρα (μια με καθε σπορο ) με νιζερ , κανναβουρι ,ηλιοσπορο 

Να πω οτι βγαινοντας τα μικρα απ τη φωλια (καπου τοτε εφυγα ) ερχοτανε στα καγκελα και κατι ζητουσε οπως εκανε συνηθως αλλα αυτο μεχρι τοτε ηταν ειτε σκουληκια ειτε αυγοτροφη . Μετα επεφτε με τα μουτρα μολις εβαζα και δεν ξαναερχοτανε να μου δειξει οτι κατι θελει .Εκεινη τη μερα πηγαινε , τσιμπουσε ενα σκουληκι ή ελαχιστη αυγοτροφη και ερχοτανε μετα ξανα στα καγκελα .Θυμηθηκα τον απογαλακτισμο της με νιζερ στον Βασιλη οταν την μεγαλωσε με ταισμα στο χερι  ...  λεω κατσε να δουμε .Επεσε με τα μουτρα αμεσως .Σπορους εξτρα οπως κανναβουρι , ηλιοσπορο , περιλλα ειχε διαθεσιμους .Περιμενε το νιζερ , το οποιο ειχε << καθαρισει >> ηδη απ οτι προσεξα μετα απ το μιγμα .  Αυτο σαν παρατηρηση  .... απο καποιον που ξερετε την σταθερη μου θεση ,οτι το νιζερ ειναι θρεπτικα κατωτερο απ αρκετους σπορους .Ειναι ομως η σοκολατιτσα οτι για  τα παιδια , αυτο για τα πουλια  !!!! 


Νικολα για σενα !

----------


## IscarioTis

να χαρω εγω φατσες! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ καλη μανουλα τελικα αυτη η Λαζαρινα.....θυμαμαι και παλιοτερα.
Ειδατε? Κατι της ελειπε.....φοβερο, η εξοικιωση μαζι σας, να ερχετε να ζηταει αυτο που θελει.
Τυχερα πουλακια που τα φροντιζετε, κ.Δημητρη.
Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## ndlns

Κουκλάκια! Πολύ χαίρομαι που πήγαν όλα καλά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

